# Strongest Saint Seiya Character Ugo can beat



## White T Poison (Oct 21, 2016)

Speed Equal...Too soon?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 22, 2016)

unless he's septillions of times FTL he's getting wrecked by anyone worth their salt.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 22, 2016)

Depends. Does Magi have any resistance to getting their souls ripped out, getting their senses removed, mind-based abilities, etc.?

And speaking of Saint Seiya, is Cronus really multiversal? Just wanted to know since that was a discussion in the last Saint Seiya thread.


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 22, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> Depends. Does Magi have any resistance to getting their souls ripped out, getting their senses removed, mind-based abilities, etc.?
> 
> And speaking of Saint Seiya, is Cronus really multiversal? Just wanted to know since that was a discussion in the last Saint Seiya thread.





GiveRobert20dollars said:


> unless he's septillions of times FTL he's getting wrecked by anyone worth their salt.


Wll Ugo does reside in a relm that has no concept of time of so speed could be irrelevant , But should equalize speed just so that things dont' get to messy


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 22, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> Depends. Does Magi have any resistance to getting their souls ripped out, getting their senses removed, mind-based abilities, etc.?
> 
> And speaking of Saint Seiya, is Cronus really multiversal? Just wanted to know since that was a discussion in the last Saint Seiya thread.


Borgs kinda do that


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

White T Poison said:


> Wll Ugo does reside in a relm that has no concept of time of so speed could be irrelevant , But should equalize speed just so that things dont' get to messy



You're going to have to explain better then "he exists in a realm with *no concept* of time" to explain what he can do in terms of speed. Also bog standard Gold Saints can atomize the souls of their opponents, resist matter manipulation, localized reality warping, destroy on an atomic level at minimum physically and even the weakest of them are > star system level. They also have total control of their own souls, can teleport, remove and destroy senses, psychic powers, and so on and even merely tapping the 7th Sense means they can use their own equivalent of IMP to planet bust worlds.



NightmareCinema said:


> And speaking of Saint Seiya, is Cronus really multiversal? Just wanted to know since that was a discussion in the last Saint Seiya thread.



Cronos is indeed multiversal at full power and merged with his Megas Drapion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 22, 2016)

Fang said:


> You're going to have to explain better then "he exists in a realm with *no concept* of time" to explain what he can do in terms of speed. Also bog standard Gold Saints can atomize the souls of their opponents, resist matter manipulation, localized reality warping, destroy on an atomic level at minimum physically and even the weakest of them are > star system level. They also have total control of their own souls, can teleport, remove and destroy senses, psychic powers, and so on and even merely tapping the 7th Sense means they can use their own equivalent of IMP to planet bust worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> Cronos is indeed multiversal at full power and merged with his Megas Drapion.


That's why I added the speed equalized part since I'm not really 100% myself


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 22, 2016)

Equalizing speed pretty much means that this thread is a bad fucking idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

ugo puts anything which is mere universal+ in his fish tank


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 22, 2016)

And then he promptly gets an Excalibur to the face before his neurons even have the chance of thinking of firing.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

implying ugo actually has to fire

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

White T Poison said:


> Wll Ugo does reside in a relm that has no concept of time of so speed could be irrelevant , But should equalize speed just so that things dont' get to messy


That part about concept of time was a bit weird. 

Ugo said there's no concept of time in Sacred Palace...only to say he suffers from time in the next sentence. So I think time still exist there, but flows MUCH slower than in lower world. 

And equalizing speed when we're talking about SS is dumb, it's like equalizing speed when Flash and Zoom fight.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ugo suffer from loneliness and boredom, no time lol.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

Magi versus saint seiya thread? 

oh my. Magi ain`t ready for some multiverse fists coming in thier way 

Anyways, Ugo should get to likes of Cronus atleast with speed equel otherwise hades could likely blitz and atomize his soul


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Ugo suffer from loneliness and boredom, no time lol.


He said to Arba that even if she lived for 1000 years, for him it felt like *insert ridiculous number* instead.

It can be interpreted in two ways: either time flows really slowly there or just Ugo used big number for the  sake of convenience.

edit: nevermind that him feeling boredom is another argument that time still exist in some form there.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> He said to Arba that even if she lived for 1000 years, for him it felt like *insert ridiculous number* instead.
> 
> It can be interpreted in two ways: either time flows really slowly there or just Ugo used big number for the  sake of convenience.
> 
> edit: nevermind that him feeling boredom is another argument that time still exist in some form there.


It has never come to you to think that Ugo is aware of the time despite being in a realm where time doesn't exist ? 
He even said himself : " *there is no time in the sacred palace* ".
No need to over thinking it.
What he gave to Arba was a mere estimation of the time he spend in that palace, there is no end.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

SF latif said:


> Magi versus saint seiya thread?
> 
> oh my. Magi ain`t ready for some multiverse fists coming in thier way
> 
> Anyways, Ugo should get to likes of Cronus atleast with speed equel otherwise hades could likely blitz and atomize his soul



He's not getting that far.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

the fact that this thread is already made in the first place proves he makes it up the ladder way higher than any of us could have possibly imagined one week ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

Fang said:


> He's not getting that far.


i figured that Ugo would have lolnoped Hakuryuu`s mind fuck and soul fuckery ability, since he is the one who created all the metal vessels. with speed equalization, he holds the firepower advantage as he is ridiculously above Il Ilah whom is bigger than universe. Sensery removal is problem but i don`t remember it working on someone other than physicall beings (aside from Asmita`s). Ugo doesn`t have a physical body, as such he should clear gold saints and even hades with speed equalization.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

Gold Saints don't need to use physical contact to eliminate or destroy senses and physical size means nothing. They've used them on spirits and incorporeal entities before in G, and several of them are packing pocket to full on universal power before before God Gold Cloth upgrades.

He's not clearing either.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 22, 2016)

He may solo

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ugo can creates Universes at a thought, how something like " speed " and " time " can have any meaning for him ?
He is a being several times beyond an Universe itself, hell, *he even humiliated without any effort a God who is Universal level*, can creates life as well as Physic and natural law such as time and speed, cetera.
*Any saint seiya characters who are Universal level or below* can't do shit to Ugo due to the fact of the recent chapter of Magi.
Ugo is an omnipotent being, he can do anything he wish.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

yujiro said:


> He may solo



He won't.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

No. what i mean is that tenbuhorin is a technique that destroys a physical bodies senses, Ugo doesn`t have it
Also Il Ilah isn`t just bigger he was creating his own universe and Ugo treats him as one of his pawns



so what we have for Ugo atm is that: 

- he created all of the Metal vessels (which includes mindfuck and soul fuckery)
- treats universal+ deities as his pawns
- Doesn`t have physical body


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

SF latif said:


> No. what i mean is that tenbuhorin is a technique that destroys a physical bodies senses, Ugo doesn`t have it
> Also Il Ilah isn`t just bigger he was creating his own universe and Ugo treats him as one of his pawns
> 
> 
> ...



6th and 7th Senses are not physical senses at all. And Tenbu Horin can affect intangibles and incorporeals via powerscaling in general since its a common ability of Gold Saints they all share together. Like I already mentioned earlier Gold Saints have also resisted reality warping and matter manipulation; a Rookie Gold Saint in the form of a teenaged Aiolia who hadn't even fully mastered the 7th Sense was able to restore himself despite Pontus turning him into a monster version of himself on a sub-atomic level.

And lack of a physical body means nothing. Basic ability of Gold Saints is killing incorporeals. He's not making it to any of the Gods here.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 22, 2016)

6th sense is the mind IIRC 

plus Saga destroyed incorporeal spirits in G

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

Yep.

Saga left Seiya with the five senses and he was comatose because of the destruction of his mind and the 6th Sense until he hit the 7th Sense.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

saga did indeed destroyed the incorporeal specters in G
Shijami used tenbuhorin on astral form of shaka in ND so i gusse one doesn`t need to have physical body in order to be effect by it


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ugo is considered as a near omnipotent ? Or a true omnipotent ?
Because if Ugo is really a true omnipotent, then I don't see any difference between him and TOAA tbh.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

ah no. it`s just to show how stronge one is. for example: Odin (marvel) calls himself Omnipotente because he is the strongest in Asgard

it`s not meant literally


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

if anything the powercreep in magi is not over yet, since ugo, despite all his bullshit is said to just control the entire stuff solomon left him to

"am i doing a good job senpai"


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

SF latif said:


> ah no. it`s just to show how stronge one is. for example: Odin (marvel) calls himself Omnipotente because he is the strongest in Asgard
> 
> it`s not meant literally


Odin can creates several universes ? Life and reality ? Put an Universe into a fish tank ? Can humiliated deity who can easily create Universe ?
Why Ugo can't be considered omnipotent, you have to give a very good reason.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Oct 22, 2016)

^i think raven aanswered...solomon is more powerful than him


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

the borden of prove is on you not me. and since you asked me why:

- He feels boredoom 
- he is limited to what ever knowlagde he has gathered thus far 
- David was able to absorbe some what of his power 
- he thought no one would be able to reach the sacred palace because he thought the system (he created) was perfect


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah... no, not convinced about Ugo being transtemporal/metatemporal. Unless he has more going for him than simply statements and being on a higher dimension, doesn't sound like he has the feats needed to transcend the necessity of speed. I mean, if that were the case, he'd be doing stuff like being omnipresent and omniscient across space and time throughout the universe for example.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Odin can creates several universes ? Life and reality ? Put an Universe into a fish tank ? Can humiliated deity who can easily create Universe ?
> Why Ugo can't be considered omnipotent, you have to give a very good reason.



Omnipotent within the context of his verse maybe, because this is quite on the low scale to be even considered as such.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

SF latif said:


> the borden of prove is on you not me. and since you asked me why:
> 
> - He feels boredoom
> - he is limited to what ever knowlagde he has gathered thus far
> ...


That is why I asked if he is near omnipotent or true omnipotent ?
Your post imply that he is only near omnipotent, but I am pretty sure that there isn't a single true omnipotent in saint seiya verse too.
Here is the stat for Ugo : 
Shame that OBD doesn't start his profile.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Omnipotent within the context of his verse maybe, because *this is quite on the low scale* to be even considered as such.


What ?
What kind of feat is more impressive than putting an Universe into a fish tank with a single thought ?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> That is why I asked if he is near omnipotent or true omnipotent ?
> Your post imply that he is only near omnipotent, but I am pretty sure that there isn't a single true omnipotent in saint seiya verse too.
> Here is the stat for Ugo :
> Shame that OBD doesn't start his profile.


i did not imply anything. i only responded to you`r "omnipotente Ugo" which he isn`t


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Yeah... no, not convinced about Ugo being transtemporal. Unless he has more going for him than simply statements and being on a higher dimension, doesn't sound like he has the feats needed to transcend the necessity of speed. I mean, if that were the case, he'd be doing stuff like being omnipresent and omniscient across space and time throughout the universe for example.


Do you realize that he can create several Universes, right ? Outside of an Universe, there isn't any concept of speed, space and time.
An entire Universe isn't even bigger that his finger for example, so in the context of an Universe, he is omnipresent by his size alone lol.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2016)

He sticks them in a fish bowl and we're better off for it.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Let the salt begin


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Marvel/DC call that Monday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

SF latif said:


> i did not imply anything. i only responded to you`r "omnipotente Ugo" which he isn`t


I advice you to read this : 
As I said, Ugo is indeed a near omnipotent character, not truly omnipotent.
There is a subtle nuance between them.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 22, 2016)

@Akira1993 

And yet he is still bound to time to an extent he can experience passage of events and isn't omniscient in any form if the earlier posts here are to go by.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> What ?
> What kind of feat is more impressive than putting an Universe into a fish tank with a single thought ?


Beato put a multiverse inside a book with her thoughts and she is shit tier on Umineko....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He sticks them in a fish bowl and we're better off for it.
> 
> Let the salt begin



There's no salt because its not going to happen, Musubi chan.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> @Akira1993
> 
> And yet he is still bound to time to an extent he can experience passage of events and isn't omniscient in any form if the earlier posts here are to go by.


He is aware of time, time doesn't affect him since he is inside a place where time doesn't exist and he is charged to control it for eternity by Solomon.
He is omniscient toward his creation only, for example, if he decide to create life and an universe, he will only be aware of what he created. It makes perfect sense.
Sinbad is the only bullshit factor here to be honest, and I am afraid that he may even surpass Ugo lol.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 22, 2016)

Omnipotent Ugo when all he's done is sit there and talk some good shit to troll david

Shit if upgrading verses were this easy I could argue for massively Omnipotent Etrian Odyssey Adventurers since the Overlord called himself without equal.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 22, 2016)

To make it clear, speed is a quantity of both _space_ and _time_. Distance and timeframe more specifically. Since Ugo still experiences time to an extent, he is still bound to the latter. Ergo, he doesn't transcend speed in its entirety.

 It's a fundamental priciple our speed calcs take into account after all.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Beato put a multiverse inside a book with her thoughts and she is shit tier on Umineko....


Please, show me that


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2016)

He's not omnipotent, but he sure is at least multiversal who can treat other multiversal characters like a lower dimensional being.

And he's not only capable of creation because David was able to both create and destroy.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> He is omniscient toward his creation only, for example, if he decide to create life and an universe, he will only be aware of what he created. It makes perfect sense.



 That is actually a limiting factor since that implies he can only know everything of a universe he created, meaning he won't get all-knowing power over universes not of his creation. Pretty sure he didn't create Saint Seiya's multiverse.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Please, show me that


That's pretty much what the plot of the series is about. Just read it.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> That is actually a limiting factor since that implies he can only know everything of a universe he created, meaning he won't get all-knowing power over universes not of his creation. Pretty sure he didn't create Saint Seiya's multiverse.


Yeah, since he doesn't know how Sinbad came into the sacred palace without his permission , the bullshit factor that I spoke earlier.
But still, Ugo can understands 99 % of saint seiya multiverse, it doesn't need to be 100 %
Saint seiya multiverse is too small for Ugo, he shouldn't have any difficulty to comprehend and analyse it.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's not omnipotent, but he sure is at least multiversal who can treat other multiversal characters like a lower dimensional being.
> 
> And he's not only capable of creation because David was able to both create and destroy.


People really underestimate Ugo here, but this is believable since last month he was only City level


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's not omnipotent, but he sure is at least multiversal who can treat other multiversal characters like a lower dimensional being.
> 
> And he's not only capable of creation because David was able to both create and destroy.



And he still gets wrecked by the Gold Saints, lol.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2016)

Fang said:


> And he still gets wrecked by the Gold Saints, lol.


They get fed to his pet jellyfish, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They get fed to his pet jellyfish, lol.



I'm pretty sure its not happening. In fact I'm wagering on the fact your wanking him here more then anything. Especially since he has decisively less going for him then most of the Gods in Saint Seiya and even the high and top tier Gold Saints do.

So nah, kiddo.

Actually Shaka will just chuck him into a rosary bead.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2016)

Fang said:


> I'm pretty sure its not happening. In fact I'm wagering on the fact your wanking him here more then anything. Especially since he has decisively less going for him then most of the Gods in Saint Seiya and even the high and top tier Gold Saints do.
> 
> So nah, kiddo.
> 
> Actually Shaka will just chuck him into a rosary bead.


Have you even read the series? I haven't said anything that would could be considered wank. Just because you like the opposing side, doesn't mean you can negate the feats in the other side's series.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Have you even read the series? I haven't said anything that would could be considered wank. Just because you like the opposing side, doesn't mean you can negate the feats in the other side's series.



I guess Virgo Shaka and Gemini Saga are multiversal too then. Also stop trying to poison to the well there, I'm perfectly impartial.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Omnipotent Ugo when all he's done is sit there and talk some good shit to troll david
> 
> Shit if upgrading verses were this easy I could argue for massively Omnipotent Etrian Odyssey Adventurers since the Overlord called himself without equal.


the panels, explanations and feats are pretty straightforward in the case of magi tho. its not simply statements. its actually backed up by feats. multi universal ugo is nothing anyone should even contest.

higher metaphysical existence debates? who knows. comes down to the future chapters


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

>The one person besides Musubi pushing multiversal Ugo is the same poster who was claiming and wanking the Chaos Gods were multiversal despite everything going against that 

It all makes sense now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

fang on full damage control when people around him wondering why he still rejects to accept the truth


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2016)

Fang said:


> I guess Virgo Shaka and Gemini Saga are multiversal too then. Also stop trying to poison to the well there, I'm perfectly impartial.


Impartial is the last word I'd use to describe you.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm going to seriously laugh my ass off  if this turns out to be a case of Outskirts Powerlevel Thirst Dome jumping the fucking gun with Ugo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

>fang
>impartial

you may pick one 

--

that thread was perfectly fine before his impartial contribution

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I'm going to seriously laugh my ass off  if this turns out to be a case of Outskirts Powerlevel Thirst Dome jumping the fucking gun with Ugo.


how could this happen? i mean what would disqualify his tiering? which events in upcoming chapters?


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Impartial is the last word I'd use to describe you.



Sure thing Greed 2.0, whatever you say.

Anyway back up to the match up: Ugo experiences time, therefore has speed, and therefore can not remotely contend with mid tier Saint Seiya characters in terms of movement or reactions, has a soul, and can be beaten before any of the top tier characters like the actual Gods get involved.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

How many times I have to repeat that the concept of speed, time and space doesn't apply to him. 
Ugo is beyond that.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

>no time 
>when all it shows the passage of time is different

El ol el


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

We can't say Ugo is multiversal. Atm we can only say he's FAR above universe level, to the point he can keep them as a pets.

Also, I just remembered about this:

So basically "lower world" consist of physical world, vector world and spirit world (where rukh/souls of all living beings reside). So this gives Ugo pretty potent soul/reality manipulation hax.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Fang said:


> >no time
> >when all it shows the passage of time is different
> 
> El ol el


It's like you ignore on purpose :  " *there is no time in the sacred palace* " lol
Ugo is aware of time and simply said the time in the spectrum of the Universe which is 1000.......000 of years.
Nice try.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

The very moment he associated one passage of time with another, he made it very clear there is time. This is reading comprehension 101.

Otherwise he would simply stop at "there is no time"

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> We can't say Ugo is multiversal. Atm we can only say he's FAR above universe level, to the point he can keep them as a pets.
> 
> Also, I just remembered about this:
> 
> So basically "lower world" consist of physical world, vector world and spirit world (where rukh/souls of all living beings reside). So this gives Ugo pretty potent soul/reality manipulation hax.


Are you kidding ? David can creates an Universe casually and look the size of that Universe compared to his fish tank lol.
How many Universes can fit his fish tank ? Hell, he can even give Arba the power to create Universe inside his fish tank if he wish. 
He is obviously at least multiversal, saying he is only Universal ( the level of David lol ) is an obvious downplay.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> The very moment he associated one passage of time with another, he made it very clear there is time. This is reading comprehension 101.
> 
> Otherwise he would simply stop at "there is no time"


Let's say that one day, I will move into a special palace where time doesn't exist, in order to not die because of the effect of time, I need to transcend myself beyond time and space.
That is basically what happened with Ugo, he move from Human to God, which means there was a beginning of his godly being, and he said to Arba basically the time he spend into that palace in *her perspective of time* ( in order for her to understand )
The sacred palace is eternal, how something eternal is associated with time or space ? That doesn't even make sense lol.


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 22, 2016)

Tbh, Ugo isn't really saying he's been there fot 1,000....000000 years. Considering he's saying "it's as if", he's only using it as an expression.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

White T Poison said:


> Tbh, Ugo isn't really saying he's been there fot 1,000....000000 years. Considering he's saying "it's as if", he's only using it as an expression.



That's not what he's saying really. He's indicating where he is that time flows differently. There's a difference, not that time doesn't exist for him either way. If time didn't exist, he'd say it. That's how Occham's Razor works. Ugo is just being poetic in his phrasing to say as if "nothing" happened in the sense in the 1000 years since Aladdin came and gone. 

He's not being literal that there's "no time".

Also if we want to go the road down multiversal bullshit: Hades created a universe larger then the main one in Saint Seiya and its populated with multiple dimensions and "worlds" within it; Elysion even has its own pocket universe going for it. Even in Makai the distances between the prisons were light-years apart. So I guess he's a confirmed in that ballpark too. And he's below Zeus, Cronos, Gaia, and the Primordial Gods.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

That is exactly what I am saying, Ugo tried to make an analogy with the 1000 years that Arba lived. ( in order for her to understand ).


----------



## Kurou (Oct 22, 2016)

>Fang asks for proof of the guys speed
>"Time means nothing to him"
>Guy himself says he still experiences time


Yeah, Fangs the one being biased here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Can't believe that some people can't read between the lines 
Understanding the context is a thing.


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> That is exactly what I am saying, Ugo tried to make an analogy with the 1000 years that Arba lived. ( in order for her to understand ).



Yeah I can kinda see that.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Are you kidding ? David can creates an Universe casually and look the size of that Universe compared to his fish tank lol.
> How many Universes can fit his fish tank ? Hell, he can even give Arba the power to create Universe inside his fish tank if he wish.
> He is obviously at least multiversal, saying he is only Universal ( the level of David lol ) is an obvious downplay.


Still don't see multiversal feats.

But I'm patient, come on.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Still don't see multiversal feats.
> 
> But I'm patient, come on.


You know that to be multiversal level, you need to either create or destroy two universes right ? Yes two little universes.
You are telling me that Ugo can't do that ? 
David, a being *infinitely weaker* than him can create one universe *casually* 
Where you put your rational thinking ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> You know that to be multiversal level, you need to either create or destroy two universes right ? Yes two little universes.
> You are telling me that Ugo can't do that ?
> David, a being *infinitely weaker* than him can create one universe *casually*
> Where you put your rational thinking ?


Comparing him to David doesn't do anything for the multiversal argument. On the other hand,using the countless universes statement works fine.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Comparing him to David doesn't do anything for the multiversal argument. On the other hand,using the countless universes statement works fine.


Why not ?
I don't see any problem and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Still don't see multiversal feats.
> 
> But I'm patient, come on.



Does Shaka and Shijima count as multiversal since they were destroying and creating an endless amount of energy equated to universal creation and destruction?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 22, 2016)

a character who is currently creating a universe with all the respective shit we know from a universe is currently residing in ugos fish tank


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> You know that to be multiversal level, you need to either create or destroy two universes right ? Yes two little universes.
> You are telling me that Ugo can't do that ?
> David, a being *infinitely weaker* than him can create one universe *casually*
> Where you put your rational thinking ?


So how about I will quote you?


> *You know that a character who is Universal + is stronger than an Universal character right ? You don't necessary need to be Multiversal level to be far superior than him.*


You're doing basically the same thing. Being far above universal, doesn't automatically make you multiversal.
Just look at Marvel rankings: Cube Beings and Celestials revolve around universe level, yet difference between them is astronomical.



Fang said:


> Does Shaka and Shijima count as multiversal since they were destroying and creating an endless amount of energy equated to universal creation and destruction?


Did they?
I have to catch up with ND.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Did they?
> I have to catch up with ND.



Yes. Shaka's spirit manifesting through Shun's Andromeda Cloth was engaged in a Thousand Days duel with Virgo Shijima. So this was a dead sealed Shaka without his Gold Cloth or being alive stalemating his 18th century predecessor from the 20th century in a duel across different time periods while their were using their Ungyo techniques, one representing creation of the universe and the other the destruction of the universe and doing that shit for hours.

Also powerscales to Saga's and Kanon's Galaxian Explosion technique. And Episode G we also have Aries Mu erasing a literal pocket universe casually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Damn 

Can't be Virgo after this savage display.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Ugo could be like Alibaba in that he is aware of time but due to the longevity of his soul sees it as frozen from his perspective. In which case speed means nothing to him.

Regardless i dropped Magi after best girl lost so  i can't really comment on the recent power creep.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Can't believe that some people can't read between the lines
> Understanding the context is a thing.



Nothing suggests timelessness and being beyond speed. HOWEVER, 

If the character in question views 1000 years as 1 Sexdecillion years. Then they'd view one second as a 10 Undecillion years. Then to such a character, someone traveling trillions of light years in a second would appear to be traveling trillions of light years within 10 Undecillion years. (which is actually slower than light speed)


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Damn
> 
> Can't be Virgo after this savage display.



Well it helps that both GE and HT are both > Starlight Extinction. There's also Saga's Gaiden in Episode G showing him literally warping the entire universe and breaking time space to BFR and destroy an entire race of incoporeal spirits with his Another Dimension technique.


----------



## Jackk (Oct 22, 2016)

And all that without god gold cloths


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

Hell that was a Shaka without even his Virgo Gold Cloth and he was nothing more then a manifested spirit.


----------



## Jackk (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah, and the Shijima who was facing Shaka was also a manifested spirit as the real one was someplace else with young Athena and Pisces Cardinale


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Agent9149 said:


> Nothing suggests timelessness and being beyond speed. HOWEVER,
> 
> If the character in question views 1000 years as 1 Sexdecillion years. Then they'd view one second as a 10 Undecillion years. Then to such a character, someone traveling trillions of light years in a second would appear to be traveling trillions of light years within 10 Undecillion years. (which is actually slower than light speed)


" Nothing suggests timelessness and being beyond speed. "
Yeah you ignored that fact that time doesn't exist in the sacred palace, ignoring the obvious lol.
He said " as if " not actually " it's if "
Learn the nuance and the context.
Lol, you are aware that Ugo is several time bigger than an Universe ? Speed exist inside an universe, outside, speed means nothing.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Still don't see multiversal feats.
> 
> But I'm patient, come on.



Ilah created and destroyed Alma Torran. David took control of the power Ilah had and was about to create his own world. Ugo stuffed both David and Ill Ilah in a fish bowl where Ilah was still creating universes casually.

"Universal+" Just doesn't seem like it do the feats justice. Ugo is in complete control of the laws of the world created by Solomon.  As well as the Ruhk which extends beyond.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> So how about I will quote you?
> 
> You're doing basically the same thing. Being far above universal, doesn't automatically make you multiversal.
> Just look at Marvel rankings: Cube Beings and Celestials revolve around universe level, yet difference between them is astronomical.
> ...


Yeah, I said that until I realized that multiversal was only the destruction or the creation output of two universes at minimum in the same time.
Here, look at his fish tank and we can clearly see countless Universes.
The image is self explanatory.
In magi, I have both the image and the context.
In saint seiya at that thread, I had nothing ( just vague word like dimension lol )


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

In fact IIRC didn't Ilah destroy the previous world where humans were prey uponed, created Alma Torran as their new home, destroyed Alma Torran and then created another universe inside the fish bowl?

That's like 4 universes created/destroyed by Ilah and it's still fodder compared to Ugo. I honestly don't see how that isn't multiversal.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> In fact IIRC didn't Ilah destroy the previous world where humans were prey uponed, created Alma Torran as their new home, destroyed Alma Torran and then created another universe inside the fish bowl?
> 
> That's like 4 universes created/destroyed by Ilah and it's still fodder compared to Ugo. I honestly don't see how that isn't multiversal.


I forgot that part lol, thanks 
Honestly now, only a downplayer will say that Ugo is only Universal


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

How you're describing it does not make that multiversal. Even universals can do that.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> How you're describing it does not make that multiversal. Even universals can do that.



Except no. That would be like saying Kagatsuchi from SMT is only Universal when it created and destroyed billions of universes in an endless cycle.

A universal character can not do what Ugo does. Ugo is in charge of the main world plus above  the lower worlds created by Iilah & David


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Let me repeat. How you are* describing it *does not make that a multiversal feat.

If he did it in another way from how you're describing it, or there is other context, then please post that. That up there is not.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Ok then let me put it this way. Ugo is *ABOVE* a person who has created and destroyed 4 Universes and is *CURRENTLY* above at least 2 existing Universes simultaneously


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Let me repeat. How you are* describing it *does not make that a multiversal feat.
> 
> If he did it in another way from how you're describing it, or there is other context, then please post that. That up there is not.


Please, enlighten us about how you see a multiversal level character or feat.
Because if that description doesn't ( according to you ), then I don't know lmao.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Really Keollyn it seems you are really grasping at straws in what is considered Multiversal. Ugo's feat is as clear cut as it comes.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Please, enlighten us about how you see a multiversal level character or feat.
> Because if that description doesn't ( according to you ), then I don't know lmao.



If you don't know the definition of multi (especially with how it is applied in hypothetical battles), don't expect me help you there. There are dictionaries for that.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Really Keollyn it seems you are really grasping at straws in what is considered Multiversal. Ugo's feat is as clear cut as it comes.



You do know that to be considered mutliversal, you have to affect multiple (I.E. multi) universes *at once.
*
Do I need to spell out the rest for you?

P.S. I never said Ugo wasn't mutliversal. I said what you described isn't. Holy hell, how are you missing the "what you described" part over and over?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> If you don't know the definition of multi (especially with how it is applied in hypothetical battles), don't expect me help you there. There are dictionaries for that.


You can't read ?
I said " how *YOU SEE* "
Multiversal doesn't exist in the dictionary 
Nice try.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm sure I said multi there.

 And you're asking me if I can read? Someone is trying too hard here.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> You do know that to be considered mutliversal, you have to affect multiple (I.E. multi) universes *at once.
> *
> Do I need to spell out the rest for you?
> 
> P.S. I never said Ugo wasn't mutliversal. I said what you described isn't. Holy hell, how are you missing the "what you described" part over and over?


Definition of " multi " = more than *one*
He already described that Ugo was currently above *two Universes *( more than one aka multi by definition lol ) at the same time.
You are just searching excuse at this point.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> I'm sure I said multi there.
> 
> And you're asking me if I can read? *Someone is trying too hard here.*


Talking about yourself ?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> You do know that to be considered mutliversal, you have to affect multiple (I.E. multi) universes *at once.
> *
> Do I need to spell out the rest for you?



Either you completely fail to understand context, or you are arguing against a standard for Multiversal that has been accepted by the OBD for years. Regardless what is even the point of your argument?



> P.S. I never said Ugo wasn't mutliversal. I said what you described isn't. Holy hell, how are you missing the "what you described" part over and over?



I described it twice. And at the very least with low balling included he can affect 2 universes at once. Hell even the glass jar that he created is bigger than the universe Ilah created.

I repeat, what is even the point of your argument?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie. Please follow me here

"*In fact IIRC didn't Ilah destroy the previous world where humans were prey uponed, created Alma Torran as their new home, destroyed Alma Torran and then created another universe* inside the fish bowl?"

That's not multiversal. At all. That is described in succession, not simultaneously. If you aren't producing said feats at the same time, it isn't going to be placed in the term multiversal, and would just be, as someone mentioned, universal+

This shit is as old as the OBD, this has nothing to do with how I'm saying it is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Yeah, I said that until I realized that multiversal was only the destruction or the creation output of two universes at minimum in the same time.
> *Here, look at his fish tank and we can clearly see countless Universes*.
> The image is self explanatory.
> In magi, I have both the image and the context.
> In saint seiya at that thread, I had nothing ( just vague word like dimension lol )


I see countless galaxies in the universe. Next please.


Freddie Mercury said:


> In fact IIRC didn't Ilah destroy the previous world where humans were prey uponed, created Alma Torran as their new home, destroyed Alma Torran and then created another universe inside the fish bowl?
> 
> That's like 4 universes created/destroyed by Ilah and it's still fodder compared to Ugo. I honestly don't see how that isn't multiversal.


So? He didn't destroyed/recreated them at the same time, and that's requirment to be multiversal.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Definition of " multi " = more than *one*
> He already described that Ugo was currently above *two Universes *( more than one aka multi by definition lol ) at the same time.
> You are just searching excuse at this point.



Yep, trying to hard.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Freddie. Please follow me here
> 
> "*In fact IIRC didn't Ilah destroy the previous world where humans were prey uponed, created Alma Torran as their new home, destroyed Alma Torran and then created another universe* inside the fish bowl?"
> 
> ...



Why don't you quote my second post.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

In fact, this's why for so long we had Umineko witches only at universal: because even if destroyed/recreated universe countless amount of times, they were still doing it with only one universe. 

Naturally, now we know better.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> I see countless galaxies in the universe. Next please.
> 
> So? He didn't destroyed/recreated them at the same time, and that's requirment to be multiversal.



So SMT is no longer multiversal? Gotcha


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Yep, trying to hard.


It didn't take even 50 seconds 
Yeah, that was too hard.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> I see countless galaxies in the universe. Next please.
> 
> So? He didn't destroyed/recreated them at the same time, and that's requirment to be multiversal.



See? Even Boomy, who has been gone for sometime, knows this. So it isn't a new concept in the OBD.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't know shit about SMT.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> It didn't take even 50 seconds
> Yeah, that was too hard.



I wasn't asking for you to confirm that. I was already aware.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> I wasn't asking for you to confirm that. I was already aware.


Do you know what sarcasm is ?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> I don't know shit about SMT.



It's a great video game series you should play it.

But the point is SMT is regarded as one of the strongest fictional verses because of a feat preformed by an avatar of God that created and destroyed Billions of universes. Hitoshura defeated said god and erased the cycle of death and rebirth of worlds. For this reason every top tier and their mother is considered high end multiversal and it has been this way in the OBD for years plus every other website.

This is literally the same scenario  with Ugo. But with your definition of multiversal then both verses do not qualify


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> I see countless galaxies in the universe. Next please.
> 
> So? He didn't destroyed/recreated them at the same time, and that's requirment to be multiversal.


One universe from Ilah, another one from David, both under the control and influence of Ugo.
That is at least two universes + the actual universe + the sacred palace ( several time bigger than any Universes combined, hell, even his fish tank is bigger lmao )
Ugo control all of that *simultaneously.*
That is at least multiversal level dude.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

Ill llah can creat one universe at a time not simultaneously (as i`ve already posted him creating one)

but yea, Ugo should be multiversal


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie, are you alright?

If there's a guy who destroyed and created billions of universe, then why wouldn't he be classified as multiversal? From your words it's pretty legit feat.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Freddie, are you alright?
> 
> If there's a guy who destroyed and created billions of universe, then why wouldn't he be classified as multiversal? From your words it's pretty legit feat.



Because it didn't happen all at once

The only time multiple universes were destroyed at once is the bad ending of SMT4 and even then that's only 3 universes shown.

Do you not see the problem here?


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> One universe from Ilah, another one from David, both under the control and influence of Ugo.
> That is at least two universes + the actual universe + the sacred palace ( several time bigger than any Universes combined, hell, even his fish tank is bigger lmao )
> Ugo control all of that *simultaneously.*
> That is at least multiversal level dude.


You know Ilah and David at that point we one being, right? It was necessary for David to fuse with Ilah and reach Sacred Palace.

Still don't see any multiversal feats.

I gues room of this little shit from Marvel is now multiversal sized, because he created universe there


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Because it didn't happen all at once
> 
> The only time multiple universes were destroyed at once is the bad ending of SMT4 and even then that's only 3 universes shown.


Well, this's not really for me to answer, because I don't know about SMT. But aren't there countless Kagatsuchi, responisble for creation of universes and main hero nuked them all with a punch? That's multiversal.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Well, this's not really for me to answer, because I don't know about SMT. But aren't there countless Kagatsuchi, responisble for creation of universes and main hero nuked them all with a punch? That's multiversal.



No he nuked one and the entire cycle fell apart. We never saw more than one Kagatsuchi exist at the same time. All we know is that it's a different one every time a world is created, but it's always an Avatar of the Great Will (God).


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> *You know Ilah and David at that point we one being*, right? It was necessary for David to fuse with Ilah and reach Sacred Palace.
> 
> Still don't see any multiversal feats.
> 
> I gues room of this little shit from Marvel is now multiversal sized, because he created universe there


Scans ? Because I don't recall that tbh.
Yeah, it's multiversal sized compared to his universe lol.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> No he nuked one and the entire cycle fell apart. We never saw more than one Kagatsuchi exist at the same time. All we know is that it's a different one every time a world is created, but it's always an Avatar of the Great Will (God).





> _*Kagutsuchi rises, matures, and falls in countless other places*. There are millions--no, billions of worlds that you are unaware of, and they all experience the cycle of death and rebirth. _


It literally took me few second to find this on wikipedia. Is it correct? Because I see plural form here.


Akira1993 said:


> Scans ? Because I don't recall that tbh.


Just check fucking chapter?


Also, check flashback chapters, it was entire purpose of David to fuse with Ilah, as a stepping stone to reach SP.


> Yeah, it's multiversal sized compared to his universe lol.


Go and stay go.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Boomy said:


> It literally took me few second to find this on wikipedia. Is it correct? Because I see plural form here.



Coming from soneone who played the game it's true but not exactly in the way you think. Yes there are multiple universes connected via the Amala (In fact the SMT Series itself is a megaverse) but there is only one Kagutsuchi. it appears inside these universes randomly. Destroys them and then recreate them in the image of the Reason of the person who slayed it.

It was never shown to affect multiple universes at the same time and it's death destroyed the cycle of death and rebirth so it worked more like a linchpin in game rather than an almighty god like YHVH.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 22, 2016)

>Trying to lecture Keo of all people

Freddward pls


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Kurou said:


> >Trying to lecture Keo of all people
> 
> Freddward pls



Just trying to defend the one person that brought back even a hint of interest in Magi back to me ever since kougyoku lost to a filthy slave girl because the author doesn't even understand her own foreshadowing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 22, 2016)

I can't believe you're making me have to dig up posts on SB for this thread, JC




			
				ThanatosSeraph said:
			
		

> I may as well give an overly long rundown of the Demi-Fiend's feats, for people unfamiliar with the character. Organising all of this might help me in future at any rate. This will be assuming True Demon Ending Demi-Fiend, as it is both the most powerful and most likely to be canon incarnation. Spoilers, obviously.
> 
> 
> First, sheer power.
> ...



@Boomy all you need to know right here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Basically that ^ Boomy. Also you may have heard of something like Kagutsuchi destroying billions of universes every 12 seconds (people used to claim that for a while). I'll be the first to tell you that is false. There was never a timeframe given


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Just trying to defend the one person that brought back even a hint of interest in Magi back to me ever since kougyoku lost to a filthy slave girl because the author doesn't even understand her own foreshadowing.




I do like Kougyoku though.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Just trying to defend the one person that brought back even a hint of interest in Magi back to me ever since kougyoku lost to a filthy slave girl because the author doesn't even understand her own foreshadowing.



Oh shuuuut uuuup


If powerlevels are what brought you back to a manga you probably didnt like it for much else in the first place



Esdeath is current shitting snow all over the northern hemisphere but I aint going back to reading it


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Kurou said:


> Oh shuuuut uuuup
> 
> 
> If powerlevels are what brought you back to a manga you probably didnt like it for much else in the first place
> ...




One of my favorite characters is doing something after 100+ chapters of sitting on his ass. And im still not going to go back and read the old chapters, i just wanna see how he's gonna get trolled by the Author's favorite pet and resident gary stu Sinbad


As for Akame Ga Kill don't even bring that trash up. Magi at it's worse can't even compare to the downfall that happened to AGK once Wild Hunt showed up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 22, 2016)

Kurou said:


> If powerlevels are what brought you back to a manga you probably didnt like it for much else in the first place



Certainly explains why he loves Ajimu in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kurou (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> One of my favorite characters is doing something after 100+ chapters of sitting on his ass. And im still not going to go back and read the old chapters, i just wanna see how he's gonna get trolled by the Author's favorite pet and resident gary stu Sinbad
> 
> 
> As for Akame Ga Kill don't even bring that trash up. Magi at it's worse can't even compare to the downfall that happened to AGK once Wild Hunt showed up.




The difference being

You me and everyone with a brain dropped AgK because the author had been consistently shitting on all of his characters for a while


But you dropped Magi because your waifu lost the waifu war and youre only getting back into it because it turns out Ugo wasnt just a talking head he was actually

Butthurt the whole time

(And yes I triggered the meseeks on purpose)


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Certainly explains why he loves Ajimu in the first place.



Shut up


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

Kurou said:


> The difference being
> 
> You me and everyone with a brain dropped AgK because the author had been consistently shitting on all of his characters for a while
> 
> ...



What can i say i love a good power creep

Isn't that what got you back into GoHS as well?


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ugo rearranges the hierarchy of strongest on Saint Seiya, putting himself on top.

Or he could just shove them all in the fishtank.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 22, 2016)

(comes into this thread for a bit just to see what the hell is going on)

................Is that really the reason why someone as awful as Ajimu is your waifu, Freddy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kurou (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> What can i say i love a good power creep
> 
> Isn't that what got you back into GoHS as well?



What power creep

I was always going to get back into the series same with Noblesse

But when it turns out the author didnt just push Han to the side which it seemed like he was doing during and going to do after the end of the oraeguk shit I got bored, and decided to just let chaps build

I didnt get mad and drop the series. when it turns out Han wasnt just pushed to the side I knocked it up a few notches on my priority reading list.


But there was no power creep. Han getting okhwangs power didnt suddenly change the power dynamic of the entire series nor did it change Han as a person


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ugo > Saint Seiya Verse
Fishtank  > Saint Seiya Verse
Salt = Saint Seiya Wankers

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

marks3684 said:


> (comes into this thread for a bit just to see what the hell is going on)
> 
> ................Is that really the reason why someone as awful as Ajimu is your waifu, Freddy?



No, don't believe their lies.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kurou (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow

Its like people forgot Saint Seiya has actual multiversals 


Unlike that wanna be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 22, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Just trying to defend the one person that brought back even a hint of interest in Magi back to me ever since kougyoku lost to a filthy slave girl because the author doesn't even understand her own foreshadowing.





Freddie Mercury said:


> What can i say i love a good power creep
> 
> Isn't that what got you back into GoHS as well?



Yeah.......I really doubt that Freddy.


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 22, 2016)

Kurou said:


> Wow
> 
> Its like people forgot Saint Seiya has actual multiversals
> 
> ...



Or more like certain people here are in denial about SS having multiversals or something. (I've been around a few at the group I am with who can confirm that for SS and SMT considering they followed those two verses a lot)


----------



## SF latif (Oct 22, 2016)

>hades creates two universes along with one infinite universe and sustains them just with his passive energy
>Cronus can destroy an infinite amount of universes/timelines

"Ugo still solos because he can put a universal deity in a fishbank" breh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 22, 2016)

tl;dr multiversal threads are stupid


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2016)

The reason why SMT is so high up on the food chain is because the franchise is riddled with entities and beings who are well above multiversal. As for the Kagatuschi, there's one per world. However the Amala Universe is created by YHVH's avatar, and the whole schbang with the creation, destruction, and reincarnation of literally "countless/endless" worlds in the Amala Universe is going on at the same time. Hell you also have Mem Aleph creating a multi-layered Schwarzewelt which is a infinitely expansive point spatial anomaly connected with others in greater degrees of size.

Or how Polaris can use the Akashic Records to basically reorder reality however the fuck he wants to.

Being multiversal requires the ability to create or destroy or influence multiple universes at the same time. Pontus can influence the pressure and gravity of Tartarus, as well as even the pocket universes of the Melas Planetes the Titans and Titanesses make. He has that sort of range, but that doesn't necessarily make him multiversal despite him being at full strength above other universal level+ Gods.



creyzi4zb12 said:


> Ugo rearranges the hierarchy of strongest on Saint Seiya, putting himself on top.
> 
> Or he could just shove them all in the fishtank.





creyzi4zb12 said:


> Ugo > Saint Seiya Verse
> Fishtank  > Saint Seiya Verse
> Salt = Saint Seiya Wankers



Nah, dupe kun. Saga > Magiverse.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 22, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Ugo > Saint Seiya Verse
> Fishtank  > Saint Seiya Verse
> Salt = Saint Seiya Wankers



That thirst for Ugo's dick.

I'll admit I haven't seen Magi (nor I care to), but, after what I've been reading, Ugo doesn't look like a multiversal threat. Certainly a Universal+ threat because simultaneity plays a role on it (and a requirement to be a multiverse threat) and can deal with high tiers from SS.

Unfortunately, most people here never grew watching Saint Seiya and tend to disregard the facts heavily, even when they've been set in stone.

I don't say Ugo is shit, but certainly he won't solo Saint Seiya verse either.



Kurou said:


> Wow
> 
> *Its like people forgot Saint Seiya has actual multiversals *
> 
> ...



It's either, they forgot, or try too hard to downplay Saint Seiya's feats. :|

Considering most threads where Saint Seiya's chars have been involved and resulting on its victory has made most people who ignore about it or are more casual hate it further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 22, 2016)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> That thirst for Ugo's dick.
> 
> I'll admit I haven't seen Magi (nor I care to), but, after what I've been reading, Ugo doesn't look like a multiversal threat. Certainly a Universal+ threat because simultaneity plays a role on it (and a requirement to be a multiverse threat) and can deal with high tiers from SS.


He rearranged the heirarchy of gods, placed himself on I don't know what position and placed a deity who was able to create a Universe inside a fishtank.
Said deity was still creating universes inside said fishtank.

All this because he was feeling rather bored.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

That's nice and all

But he still gets an Excalibur to the face before he can process a thought


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Please, show me that


Beato's will is what keeps Umineko gameboard existing 



Said gameboard is a compendium of infinite possible universes 


Yet she is a scrub who is forced to maintain the gameboard regardless by lambdadelta


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Also 

Isn't this a reference to Ugo's perception of time ?
As if "thousands years are like 1...........0000 for me"
I mean at very least alibaba's case is similar 
You may get a decentish speed from that if this is the case
Nothing on cdz levels of course


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Also
> 
> Isn't this a reference to Ugo's perception of time ?
> As if "thousands years are like 1...........0000 for me"
> ...



Yup it's just like Alibaba's case.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Also
> 
> Isn't this a reference to Ugo's perception of time ?
> As if "thousands years are like 1...........0000 for me"
> ...


It comes off to me more as an example of in comparison to the 1000 years that's why he went with 1..........0000 as an example but that's clearly not anything exact. Because of the word "like" it doesn't seem to be the same sort of deal imo. I'd like to see more information in any case in regards to both sides of the argument as far as speed goes.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Damn 
Hugo actually has 51 zeroes on that shit  
Like fuck 
If a Thousand years represents this much 
Then Ugo's perception of time would represent 16 orders of magnitude above that 
This would basically mean that a second for Ugo emcopasses 10^48 seconds 
That's absolutely insane and no wonder "there is no time" on that dimension 
To put things in perspective universe age till it no longer can support life is 3.1556926e21 seconds 
On a second Ugo basically witnesses the time needed for a universe to be born and cease to support life, septillions of times over and over 
So Ugo reaction time would theoretically be 3,33564095 × 10^39 c  
This would be absolutely insane and I frankly don't think it is too far from the fucking transtime flash feat
There is basically no fucking name to such a big number, this is like almost a "foe of times above C"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Damn
> Hugo actually has 51 zeroes on that shit
> Like fuck
> If a Thousand years represents this much
> ...


Holy shit


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> There is basically no fucking name to such a big number, this is like almost a "foe of times above C"


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Damn
> Hugo actually has 51 zeroes on that shit
> Like fuck
> If a Thousand years represents this much
> ...


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 23, 2016)

People either claim he solos or claim he doesn't even make it to the top tiers 

There is no inbetween apparently


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 23, 2016)

3 duodecillion c is a hella impressive feat on is own.

But Speed alone is not enough for him to defeat someone like Chronos.

Again, don't get me wrong, this just means he won't solo, but definitely will deal with some of the top tiers now.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

too bad. speed is equalized. however, this just means i need to go back to my former argument and say Cronus beats him as he clearly have the fire power advantage. and Ugo doesn`t have any notable hax that`ll make up for his lack of DC against cronus


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

now that i think about it, speed equalization got backfired as the likes of shaka would be able to destroy his senses


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, I had forgotten speed is equalized, well, there goes Ugo's best asset.

Without it, he's deal with a larger number of Ss chars, but since the OP mentioned equalized speed... well... that changes everything. I take it back to my first opinion. Deals with high tiers, but not with top tiers and above.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> too bad. speed is equalized. however, this just means i need to go back to my former argument and say Cronus beats him as he clearly have the fire power advantage. and Ugo doesn`t have any notable hax that`ll make up for his lack of DC against cronus



Just imagine if Ugo had hax like Belial. That would just be scary


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Just imagine if Ugo had hax like Belial. That would just be scary


i would imagine he would as he is the creator of all metal vessels. however, gold saints have these haxes so it`s not effective anyways


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> i would imagine he would as he is the creator of all metal vessels.



I doubt it. Doing that will means not only does he get Belial mind and five senses manipulation but as well as Valefor's ability to manipulate molecules and slow down/stop a person's thoughts and movement.

Which is a little too OP


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> now that i think about it, speed equalization got backfired as the likes of shaka would be able to destroy his senses


Show me Shaka influencing something bigger than an universe, stop wanking him dude.
Ugo destroy him in feat and in speed.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I doubt it. Doing that will means not only does he get Belial mind and five senses manipulation but as well as Valefor's ability to manipulate molecules and slow down/stop a person's thoughts and movement.
> 
> Which is a little too OP


that`s more or less a mind fucker hax which everyone in the verse has resistence against aswell as against moleculer manipulation. sensery removel, it`s a basic ability of saint`s lol.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Show me Shaka influencing something bigger than an universe, stop wanking him dude.
> Ugo destroy him in feat and in speed.


size means nothing. and speed is equalized here


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> size means nothing. and speed is equalized here


So you have nothing which proves that Shaka's power can influence something bigger than an Universe.
Thanks for your concession, go learn what: " having a limit " means.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> So you have nothing which proves that Shaka's power can influence something bigger than an Universe.
> Thanks for your concession, go learn what: " having a limit " means.



>SS Characters are universal/multiversal
>Wanting proof that they can affect something the size of a universe


huh?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

if you wanna act like 10 year old kid then pls go ahead
just don`t get mad when you get called out


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >SS Characters are universal/multiversal
> >Wanting proof that they can affect something the size of a universe
> 
> 
> huh?


I said Shaka and yes, I want something that proof that this dude can affect something several time bigger than a Universe.
The size of the Universe isn't even the size of Ugo's hand.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >SS Characters are universal/multiversal
> >Wanting proof that they can affect something the size of a universe
> 
> 
> huh?


Shaka himself is atleast universal. since against his predecessor were generating enough cosmos to bring birth to countless universes on an impact. and this was done by an astral form of shaka from a far away timeline


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> if you wanna act like 10 year old kid then pls go ahead
> just don`t get mad when you get called out


Instead of proving your point ( which you can't )
You opted for insults ? You are 10 years old indeed.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

i never insulted you  
way to grasp a straw dude


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> Shaka himself is atleast universal. since against his predecessor were generating enough cosmos to bring birth to countless universes on an impact. and this was done by an astral form of shaka from a far away timeline


So Shaka's limit is Universal lol
Are you aware that Ugo can crushes an Universe with his bare hand, physically ?

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> So Shaka's limit is Universal lol
> Are you aware that Ugo can crushes an Universe with his bare hand, physically ?



He said at least. Not that it was his limit.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> i never insulted you
> way to grasp a straw dude


Because asking for proof is now acting like a 10 years old.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> He said at least. Not that it was his limit.


If you have nothing beyond, then there is the NLF policy, even for this dude.
You can use what the dude have show or can be scaled.
That is the rule.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

oh No. you were like: "you can`t prove it will effect Ugo. so i win" 
this is pretty much how ten year old kids act


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> oh No. you were like: "you can`t prove it will effect Ugo. so i win"
> this is pretty much how ten year old kids act


Oh man, that is your stupid interpretation because apparently you can't read.
I never *explicitly said* that, so don't assume something that you can't prove dude.
And yes, unless you proves me wrong, Ugo is above Shaka, that is a logic conclusion.
You are just a triggered fanboy.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

>"I never explicitly said that"



Akira1993 said:


> So you have nothing which proves that Shaka's power can influence something bigger than an Universe.
> Thanks for your concession, go learn what: " having a limit " means.


topkek



Akira1993 said:


> unless you proves me wrong, Ugo is above Shaka, that is a logic conclusion.
> You are just a triggered fanboy.


i`ve been on the supporting side of multiverse Ugo from the beginning, so how am i "triggered fanboy" ?


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> >"I never explicitly said that"
> 
> 
> topkek
> ...


Prior to the post that you quoted. I said : " *Show me Shaka influencing something bigger than an universe*, stop wanking him dude.
Ugo destroy him in feat and in speed "
Did you show me that ? Naw, so yeah, as I said, logical conclusion in my part.
Thanks for proving your selective reading skill and hypocrisy, you are worse than I excepted.
You are triggered for Shaka, not Ugo, nuance.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 23, 2016)

Akira..bro...stop


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Since i can no longer follow Akira's argument i'm just gonna assume Ugo does not solo but can still make it to the high/top tiers?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

so you reached a conclusion on you`r own? cool 
even tho the borden of prove was on you, you win because you think so
thanx for letting me know how poor you`r reading skills are


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Since i can no longer follow Akira's argument i'm just gonna assume Ugo does not solo but can still make it to the high/top tiers?


yea. either cronus beats or shaka removes all of his senses


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> Akira..bro...stop


Yeah, there is no point to continue


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Since i can no longer follow Akira's argument i'm just gonna assume Ugo does not solo but can still make it to the high/top tiers?


I'm out.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

SF latif said:


> so you reached a conclusion on you`r own? cool
> *even tho the borden of prove was on you*, you win because you think so
> thanx for letting me know how poor you`r reading skills are



Whatever, have a nice day.


----------



## Seekingsoul (Oct 23, 2016)

Threads involving characters with this magnitude of power are often boring, though it does make me think about......

Off topic: What other series do you reckon might undergo some sort of a significant structural change in terms of power like Magi did? Toriko is steadily moving in the direction; reckon a series like FT or NNT, or any other shonen series might experience such a drastic change?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

neither of them will undergo a ridiculous power-up like magi. because Magi has been building up for this moment for a long time. however, toriko has little bit potential, tho it might reach universal but not beyond as there is no multiverse in toriko verse unlike magi.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 23, 2016)

Akira1993 said:


> Show me Shaka influencing something bigger than an universe, stop wanking him dude.
> Ugo destroy him in feat and in speed.



How rich from you conveniently forgetting those scans shown to you last thread. :| You know, you're just showing your true face. You're a hypocrite and a hater.



Freddie Mercury said:


> Since i can no longer follow Akira's argument i'm just gonna assume Ugo does not solo but can still make it to the high/top tiers?



That's what I've been saying earlier. It's safe to assume that's where Ugo reaches at this point and with speed equalized. He would have gone further if there was no speed equalization.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> How rich from you conveniently forgetting those scans shown to you last thread. :| You know, you're just showing your true face. You're a hypocrite and a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I've been saying earlier. It's safe to assume that's where Ugo reaches at this point and with speed equalized. He would have gone further if there was no speed equalization.


Scans ? The hypocrisy is real with you.
I asked something far beyond that Universal level for Shaka *in this thread.*
Did I get that here and the last thread ? Lol, I didn't even get what I call " scans " in the precedent thread, just mere infos ( like he generated a cosmos which creates a universe.)
Read between the lines, I know you are triggered, that is why you will not let me go lmao.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 23, 2016)

This might be a bit of a spoiler but it looks like something might happen soon. Im putting it under a triple spoiler just in case. I dont want people mad at me about it


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Damn
> Hugo actually has 51 zeroes on that shit
> Like fuck
> If a Thousand years represents this much
> ...


You Couldn't have brought  this before I equalized speed .

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Damn
> Hugo actually has 51 zeroes on that shit
> Like fuck
> If a Thousand years represents this much
> ...


wait does that mean hugo is actually faster than SS?

because i heard SS blitz arguments popping out from the beginning till now?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> wait does that mean hugo is actually faster than SS?
> 
> because i heard SS blitz arguments popping out from the beginning till now?


Faster than SS?
Brah this makes Ugo faster than anything that uses speed besides extremely amped transtime flash 
Even an omnipresent multiversal character from some underground Tezuka mango is slower than Ugo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Also what is this about multiversal Cronos?
There is a huge difference between multiversal range and some level of fucking with the multiverse and actually being multiversal 
Or has Cronos finally merged the saint seiya multiverse?


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

>Using a figure of speech *as if *it were a feat

Rob was right on the money when he said Outskirts Powerlevel Thirst Dome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

The heavenbringer from EO IV is described as invincible and omnipotent

Beyond Omnipotent EO IV party

Massively Omnipotent level + Imperials

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 23, 2016)

@Keollyn 

 I think you can also include a lot of people having gotten into Magi just recently _soley for the current power level inflation it got_ as another factor. Talk about superficial.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Blocky (Oct 23, 2016)

power level fetish is real here


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

First, they said that Ugo was affected by time and when they realize that someone calced that reference of time he gave.
They activated their denial mode 
*I said* : Ugo is beyond time and space itself, *they said* : naw, he said, he is aware of time, meaning time affect him lol
*A calcer said* : oh, the said time gave Ugo a feat beyond any speed in SS , *they said* : naw, finally, this is a figure of speech. 
The hypocrisy man.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

"A feat" Despite not being a feat.
Just leave, no one's buying the snake oil bullshit you're peddling.

If anything, the Magi side is the one filled with Hypocrites considering all they're doing is circlejerking Ugo instead of actually debating and we have a mod literally baiting since page 1.

But tell me how the SS side is pathetic again, eh?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Faster than SS?
> Brah this makes Ugo faster than anything that uses speed besides extremely amped transtime flash
> Even an omnipresent multiversal character from some underground Tezuka mango is slower than Ugo


So Ugo is one the fastest character in fiction, damn.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> >Using a figure of speech *as if *it were a feat
> 
> Rob was right on the money when he said Outskirts Powerlevel Thirst Dome.



The sad thing is the "figure of speech" might actually be the lower end if we go by the laws of the Magi universe

Without any time in the Sacred Palace and the fact that in the Magi universe perception gets enhanced due to  whenever you spend an extended period in a seperate dimension, Ugo's reaction speed could very well be nigh-infinite due to his status and the length of time that he was God. The speed in which Ugo must process thoughts is so unquantifiably high that i'm still not even sure if we can give it an exact number

It may only apply to reaction speed, but with that in mind i highly, highly doubt SS can blitz him.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "A feat" Despite not being a feat.
> Just leave, no one's buying the snake oil bullshit you're peddling.


You can't read the manga, don't you ?
Tell me why you think that Ugo lied, it doesn't matter, either way, you accept that speed means nothing to him or he got what Iwan calced for him.
Or you can play the denial card for ignoring the manga itself lol.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

Iwan didn't calc shit for Ugo, all he was saying was how Ugo perceives time. It's not a speed feat

How anyone can think otherwise is astounding to me and really speaks volumes about the reading comprehension of some posters.

Your next line will be "HAHAH DENIAL ECKS DEE READ THE MANGA TROLL I WIN THIS DEBATE"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Iwan didn't calc shit for Ugo, all he was saying was how Ugo perceives time.* It's not a speed feat*
> 
> How anyone can think otherwise is astounding to me and really speaks volumes about the reading comprehension of some posters.
> 
> Your next line will be "HAHAH DENIAL ECKS DEE READ THE MANGA TROLL I WIN THIS DEBATE"


Let see Iwan's words : 
" Faster than SS?
*Brah this makes Ugo faster than anything that uses speed besides extremely amped transtime flash *
Even an omnipresent multiversal character from some underground Tezuka mango is slower than Ugo "

Yeah, learn how to read and stop trolling.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Except it's not raw speed, it's Ugo's perception of the world i.e reaction speed. Has nothing to do with his travel or attack speed so he won't be outrunning the Flash anytime soon. But it also means he won't be getting blitzed as well.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Except it's not raw speed, it's Ugo's perception of the world i.e reaction speed. Has nothing to do with his travel or attack speed so he won't be outrunning the Flash anytime soon.


He don't need to outrun anyone with his size, he is already omnipresent in a scale of multiverses.
All he need was reactions, if he was small, it would have been another story.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

So what you're telling me is iwan is literally retarded

Thank you for confirming my longtime suspicions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> VVVVVV


I will admit it, I am weak against the temptation .


----------



## Kurou (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Except it's not raw speed, it's Ugo's perception of the world i.e reaction speed. Has nothing to do with his travel or attack speed so he won't be outrunning the Flash anytime soon. But it also means he won't be getting blitzed as well.




No thats not what it means.

Its like Sasuke vs Lee all over again or that shit Mayuri did to that Espada. Just because he can percieve them move doesnt mean he can actually move himself fast enough to react to anything they do. It just means Ugo'll be witnessing his own death in slow motion

Thus is all assuming you can use a statement about percieved time as a feat to calc. But w/e


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> >Using a figure of speech *as if *it were a feat
> Rob was right on the money when he said Outskirts Powerlevel Thirst Dome.


Oi I merely did a comparison
Although if you can find anyone in fiction who would ever say the ludicrous word "100 duodecillions" as fucking figure of speech I will give you a candy.
Because that shit ain't happening


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Except it's not raw speed, it's Ugo's perception of the world i.e reaction speed. Has nothing to do with his travel or attack speed so he won't be outrunning the Flash anytime soon. But it also means he won't be getting blitzed as well.


^^^^
Basically that 
You were talking about wether he could be blitz or not


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 23, 2016)

Pretty sure what Ugo said was no figure of speech

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> So what you're telling me is iwan is literally retarded
> 
> Thank you for confirming my longtime suspicions.


I mean
I'm not saying Ugo will blitz those fellas
I'm saying his mind process far faster than whatever they try to do
And thus he can use wathever mental hax he has far faster than them
Which on its own would blitz them.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Kurou said:


> No thats not what it means.
> 
> Its like Sasuke vs Lee all over again or that shit Mayuri did to that Espada. Just because he can percieve them move doesnt mean he can actually move himself fast enough to react to anything they do. It just means Ugo'll be witnessing his own death in slow motion
> 
> Thus is all assuming you can use a statement about percieved time as a feat to calc. But w/e



Not exactly Kurou.

For starters the Mayuri example is flawed because the Espada was unable to fuction at all within his enhanced perception of  time while Ugo & Alibaba obviously can.  The Sasuke example is a little bit better, but still flawed due to the fact that the Sharingan is more of prediction based on chakra and was overwhelmed by complex movement such as Killer Bee's eight sword style.

None of which compares to seeing characters as literal statues like in Magi.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Still doesn't get past high tier Gold Saints.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> Still doesn't get past high tier Gold Saints.



I think most  already agreed to that.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Also what is this about multiversal Cronos?
> There is a huge difference between multiversal range and some level of fucking with the multiverse and actually being multiversal
> Or has Cronos finally merged the saint seiya multiverse?



>use a figurative statement as a speed feat
>try to push it for his reactions while character is talking in poetic metaphors without anything substantial other then "1000 years" equal x number of years because he's in some goofy as dimension where time dilates at a different rate
>think this means he's "x" level speed

This is beyond stupid. 

Also, no Cronos is straight up multiversal. He was destroying all of time, Episode G's direct sequel, Episode G - Assassin shows a multiverse made up of "countless" number of parallel worlds, universes, and realities that make up time. Cronos after merging with his Megas Drapion was destroying all of time passively which includes everything before he went down.

And I don't even know why we're talking about the big boys like Kronos/Cronos, Chronos, the Primordial Gods, Zeus, or the big boys in the Titans and Olympians, he still gets the boot from any of the big boy Gold Saints. These fuckers like I've said a dozen times before in this thread get powerscaling from a fucker like a rookie teenaged Aiolia who didn't even fully master the 7th Sense much less yet have the 8th Sense lolnoping Pontus reality warping him.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Except it's not raw speed, it's Ugo's perception of the world i.e reaction speed. Has nothing to do with his travel or attack speed so he won't be outrunning the Flash anytime soon. But it also means he won't be getting blitzed as well.



Ok, that explains things better.



iwandesu said:


> I mean
> I'm not saying Ugo will blitz those fellas
> I'm saying his mind process far faster than whatever they try to do
> And thus he can use wathever mental hax he has far faster than them
> Which on its own would blitz them.



Yes and no. Granted, I don't know how much hax Magi itself possesses, thuogh. Saint Seiya set the hax bar pretty high (not saying they are the franchise with most hax, so don't put words on my mouth).


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> Yes and no. Granted, I don't know how much hax Magi itself possesses, thuogh. Saint Seiya set the hax bar pretty high (not saying they are the franchise with most hax, so don't put words on my mouth).



Well considering Ugo is a multiversal reality warper that basically roasted Sinbad by  doing nothing but sitting on his ass, a thought is all it'll take for him to wipe out most of his opponents 

Also just for kicks i went back and read a couple older chapters. Apparently the Life Review can enhance short range movement speed as shown with well....






Now granted considering Ugo's sheer size i doubt he'll be dodging many attacks, but if he needs to back hand an opponent he can do so quite easily


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Well considering Ugo is a multiversal reality warper that



He's not multiversal.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Jackk (Oct 23, 2016)

Shaka chucks him into a rosary bead or Saga shows him his fist, whichever comes first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 23, 2016)

my character is multiversal he wins
no hes not and he loses to my character who is multiversal
no your character is not multiversal its mine and he wins

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> He's not multiversal.



He is but he still loses.

Just take your win Fang


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> He is but he still loses.
> 
> Just take your win Fang



He's not multiversal for the same reason why he doesn't have a "foe x the speed of light" bullshit. He doesn't have the feats for it or otherwise Shaka, Shijima, and everyone else gets to be multiversal too. Beating up other universals does not make one a multiversal, period.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 23, 2016)

ugo making it to high/top tiers in SS is anything but a "win" for fang


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> He's not multiversal for the same reason why he doesn't have a "foe x the speed of light" bullshit. He doesn't have the feats for it or otherwise Shaka, Shijima, and everyone else gets to be multiversal too. Beating up other universals does not make one a multiversal, period.



Did you just purposely ignore the entire thread and decide to chime in at the last minute without refuting any of the points made?


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Did you just purposely ignore the entire thread and decide to chime in at the last minute without refuting any of the points made?



No, but I think you did since I was involved here from the get go. Might want to re-read the whole thread before you start throwing out obstinate statements like that at me. But good to know Shaka and Shijima are confirmed multiversals by your "logic" since they were doing that shit during their duel for every second of it.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> No, but I think you did. Might want to re-read the whole thread before you start throwing out obstinate statements like that at me. But good to know Shaka and Shijima are confirmed multiversals by your "logic" since they were doing that shit during their duel for every second of it.
> 
> Thanks buddy.



I don't read Saint Seiya, but if it's comparable to the current Magiverse structure which is in the most literal sense  God Ugo > Aladdin's world > Ugo's fishbowl > David fused with Ilah > An infinite universe > Ugo's dolls  > Ilah > Universal

Then by all means i'm willing to accept multiversal Shaka and Shijima


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Its above Magi because Magi doesn't have a multiversal and trashing other universals does not equate to that level, that's our standard and  and Saint Seiya does met that standard, so it does. Good to know.

Well threads a wrap.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Kurou (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Not exactly Kurou.
> 
> For starters the Mayuri example is flawed because the Espada was unable to fuction at all within his enhanced perception of  time while Ugo & Alibaba obviously can.  The Sasuke example is a little bit better, but still flawed due to the fact that the Sharingan is more of prediction based on chakra and was overwhelmed by complex movement such as Killer Bee's eight sword style.
> 
> None of which compares to seeing characters as literal statues like in Magi.



Freddie pls


During his fight with Lee Sasuke could clearly see everything Lee was doing but his body couldnt keep up. So even though he could see him move there wasnt shit he could do about it. His sharingan wasnt "overwhelmed". But nice strawman


2) yeah granz couldnt function because his brain was to fast for his body. There is no difference with Ugo. Unless he's been shown to be able to actually fight at said speeds,especially with SS characters then yeah, he can "see" them all he wants but mean his body can keep up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kurou (Oct 23, 2016)

you know

unless you claim talking is proof


in which case you can review youre OBD homework to find out why that isnt accepted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

RavenSupreme said:


> my character is multiversal he wins
> no hes not and he loses to my character who is multiversal
> no your character is not multiversal its mine and he wins



So about every thread ever?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Kurou said:


> Freddie pls
> 
> 
> During his fight with Lee Sasuke could clearly see everything Lee was doing but his body couldnt keep up. So even though he could see him move there wasnt shit he could do about it. His sharingan wasnt "overwhelmed". But nice strawman



1: Learn what a strawman is
2: 

"I can't read it"

Says everything. Also i repeat, Sasuke got tagged by base Killer Bee swords and yet managed to dodge him in Hachibi cloak form.

And you wanna know the reason?


Because he moved in a linear pattern which made it easier for the Sharingan to read.




> 2) yeah granz couldnt function because his brain was to fast for his body. There is no difference with Ugo. Unless he's been shown to be able to actually fight at said speeds,especially with SS characters then yeah, he can "see" them all he wants but mean his body can keep up.



Kurou please. Granz couldn't move at all and went from keeping up with Mayuri to getting put in a coma the moment his perception changed. This is completely different than someone who is able to react and function within that mindset. You can't compare the two cases because they aren't the same.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie, you're reading (not necessarily correctly) too much into specifics when its the fundamentals that matter. Its entirely possible to perceive something moving at X speeds but unless your body can or has shown to physically adjust to those speeds, its useless.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

> >use a figurative statement as a speed feat
> >try to push it for his reactions while character is talking in poetic metaphors without anything substantial other then "1000 years" equal x number of years because he's in some goofy as dimension where time dilates at a different rate
> >think this means he's "x" level speed


>thinks 100 duodecillions of years can *ever *be used as a figyrative word
>is not aware that magiverse has actual examples and feats of time dilation perceptions as something that applies to one's reactions (EG: alibaba days becoming years warranting him obscenely boosted reactions)
Ugo's perception of time is as valid as a feat for reactions as you can get
it doesnt means he can move this fast, but it does means his mind process at this speed


Fang said:


> *Also, no *Cronos is straight up multiversal. He was destroying all of time, Episode G's direct sequel, Episode G - Assassin shows a multiverse made up of "countless" number of parallel worlds, universes, and realities that make up time. Cronos after merging with his Megas Drapion was destroying all of time passively which includes everything before he went down.


wot ?
how a no answer my question ?
you literally confirm my question with the rest of the phrase 
do you have some "insert lolno on posts" quote to fulfill ?
anyway...thanks i guess


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Freddie, you're reading (not necessarily correctly) too much into specifics when its the fundamentals that matter. Its entirely possible to perceive something moving at X speeds but unless your body can or has shown to physically adjust to those speeds, its useless.



Except that i pointed out that Life Review in Magi does allow them to react and even increase their speed to the point that Alibaba was vanishing out of people's line of sight. Not to mention Ugo is a magician that can either attack or defend without moving with the help of borgs and other magic. Nobody is claiming it's his raw speed.

Kurou is trying to bring up some shitty ass HST points to refute that and it isn't working.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie, you know that Life Review is not a passive phenomenon, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kurou (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> 1: Learn what a strawman is
> 2:
> 
> "I can't read it"
> ...







I seriously didnt expect this kind of dishonesty from you freddie




And I adressed the other part already


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Freddie, you know that Life Review is not a passive phenomenon, right?



The rift and sacred palace are different though. Alibaba experienced a thousand years in 3 years  while Ugo dealt without a flow of time at all which is why he went semi-insane. There was no "on/off" switch for him


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Kurou said:


> I seriously didnt expect this kind of dishonesty from you freddie



Notice Lee said "*EVEN IF* you can read my movements" 

Guess what Sasuke said? I'll give you a hint, click the previous button



> And I adressed the other part already



No, you didn't. You're trying to imply that Granz being crippled by enhanced perception is the same as someone can that move freely through it.

I understand the point you are trying to make, but it's a very bad example as Mayuri didn't have a speed advantage over Granz to begin with. He basically mindfucked the guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 23, 2016)

[6:12:03 PM] MaybeDIO: anyway, aside that shit, Ugo is still universal+ and has a somewhat good hax, David and Solomon are universel level too (Solomon reached that level first and did some crazy shit before entrusting his god position to Ugo) and from the spoilers of the new chapter, Sinbad likely reached that level too, you compare 3-4 people of that level with SS, that has, above 10-15 people who are universal+, have an insane speed advantage and great hax abilities
[6:13:12 PM] MaybeDIO: not to mention,  few of the god tiers are multiversal too
[6:13:17 PM] MaybeDIO: get the fuck out :diopls
[6:01 PM] MaybeDIO: 

<<< Ugo compared his time that he lived with Arba's,, it was like a comparison it's like, he was so fucking bored with living for so long, so all the time doing nothing and feeling bored felt like there is no time in the sacred palace, he even mentions after Aladdin left, he felt so fucking bored 
[6:03 PM] MaybeDIO: 

<<< nothing related to speed, wtf is this shit? :diopuke
[6:06 PM] MaybeDIO: 

<<< they translated a figure of speech (about this one) into a speed feat :diopls
how much thirst for more power levels? how much? :diopls
[6:07 PM] MaybeDIO: 

<<< fucking boredom
:diopls Ugo exists in another dimension where he does all his godly shit, but because he is alive for such a long amount of time, he lost counting and because he felt so boring after the main character left, he just said this figure of speech, i even posted the page, read it 
[6:18:11 PM] MaybeDIO: they try to compare with Alibaba's ability, but Alibaba's ability counted as speed
[6:18:16 PM] MaybeDIO: let me post the page
[6:19:06 PM] MaybeDIO: 
[6:19:22 PM] MaybeDIO: 
[6:19:35 PM] MaybeDIO: 
[6:19:46 PM] MaybeDIO: they tried to compare with this :diopls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boomy (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> The rift and sacred palace are different though. Alibaba experienced a thousand years in 3 years  while Ugo dealt without a flow of time at all which is why he went semi-insane. There was no "on/off" switch for him


Without time, iwan's speed calc would be irrelevant. And you're trying to prove it's valid.

This's not complicated: there's time difference between normal universe, Rift and Sacred Palace. In Rift time flows much slower than in the normal universe, while in Sacred Palace it flows even slower than in Rift.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 23, 2016)

are we on a level of leaking private conversations already? 

edit: i think its not about flowing of time but about perceiving of time. it was actually mentioned at several other instances too.

like the one from the first pages of the magi-shonen thread i guess

eg.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Without time, iwan's speed calc would be irrelevant. And you're trying to prove it's valid.



I never said i agreed with the calc i did however I called it a low end if people wanted to accept it. The statement Ugo made is based off of the time Arba lived in which he compared to the time he experienced in the Sacred Palace (it was before he met Aladdin in the Room of fortitude is all we know). For all we know his perception could very well be higher, but that is why i called the feat unquantifiable.

It's still fast as fuck, but i doubt it's one of those things you can just slap a number on so easily.



> This's not complicated: there's time difference between normal universe, Rift and Sacred Palace. In Rift time flows much slower than in the normal universe, while in Sacred Palace it flows even slower than in Rift.



Did Aladdin age when he was in the Sacred Palace? I might have to reread but im sure that question will answer everything.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 23, 2016)

Im saying has he currently done shit like his summonings in his current state and location cuz the last time I read the series Aladin was using him. Because if all he's done is talk and give explanations that doesnt fly as acceptable for reactions.

In this case, the analogies are perfectly apt. 

Youre just going DURR HST THAT ISH DUN COUNT CUZ MAGI IS BETTER HERR DERR MY PRIDE I WISH I WERE A CARROT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 23, 2016)

How is a speed gotten out of ? 

Pretty clear the time dilation is due to the sacred palace and nothing attributable to the character

Think the Hyperbolic Time Chamber

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Boomy (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I never said i agreed with the calc i did however I called it a low end if people wanted to accept it. The statement Ugo made is based off of the time Arba lived in which he compared to the time he experienced in the Sacred Palace (it was before he met Aladdin in the Room of fortitude is all we know).* For all we know his perception could very well be higher, but that is why i called the feat unquantifiable.*
> 
> It's still fast as fuck, but i doubt it's one of those things you can just slap a number on so easily.


True that. We know that this hierarchy is endless according to Ugo and that there are multiple "hyperspaces".


Ugo probably stands at the very top, so time difference should be enormous.


> Did Aladdin age when he was in the Sacred Palace? I might have to reread but im sure that question will answer everything.


Aladdin's aging had nothing to do with SP, but Ugo's own magic



We learned in flashbacks that controlling your "body age" is a trivial matter for magicians.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Kurou said:


> Im saying has he currently done shit like his summonings in his current state and location cuz the last time I read the series Aladin was using him. Because if all he's done is talk and give explanations that doesnt fly as acceptable for reactions.
> 
> In this case, the analogies are perfectly apt.
> 
> Youre just going DURR HST THAT ISH DUN COUNT CUZ MAGI IS BETTER HERR DERR MY PRIDE I WISH I WERE A CARROT



No, i'm saying that's like comparing Tsuna's pre-cog to a Force users


----------



## Kurou (Oct 23, 2016)

Ikr


Bout to give freddie the hands


----------



## Jackk (Oct 23, 2016)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> How is a speed gotten out of ?
> 
> Pretty clear the time dilation is due to the sacred palace and nothing attributable to the character
> 
> Think the Hyperbolic Time Chamber



Yeah, I don't see a speed feat from the character there

More like a figure of speech and a result of the effects of the sacred place


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

so, basically what yall are saying is that i have to change my argument once more? 
oh well, shaka still solos


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't really get that argument. How is his hax supposed to work on a higher dimensional being? He's less than a line on a piece of paper compared to a normal person when it comes to fighting Yugo who exists above 3rd dimension and the dimension of physics above that in the dimension of spirit/rukh. How is that hax even able to be applied? At least explain that part.

There's no reason for him not to be multiversal either because he's able to create "countless worlds".


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> >thinks 100 duodecillions of years can *ever *be used as a figyrative word



Its used as a poetic metaphor, that's what it is that simply. He contradicts his statement by using it as a comparison in the next line, so again that's where it stands.



> >is not aware that magiverse has actual examples and feats of time dilation perceptions as something that applies to one's reactions (EG: alibaba days becoming years warranting him obscenely boosted reactions)



Irrelevant to the main example.



> Ugo's perception of time is as valid as a feat for reactions as you can get
> it doesnt means he can move this fast, but it does means his mind process at this speed



No, it does not.



> wot ?
> how a no answer my question ?
> you literally confirm my question with the rest of the phrase
> do you have some "insert lolno on posts" quote to fulfill ?
> anyway...thanks i guess



Not following what your saying, this is some Xelloss tier stuff. Anyway, if people are going to claim Ugo is multiversal, so is everyone and their mother in Saint Seiya.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't really get that argument. How is his hax supposed to work on a higher dimensional being? He's less than a line on a piece of paper compared to a normal person when it comes to fighting Yugo who exists above 3rd dimension and the dimension of physics above that in the dimension of spirit/rukh. How is that hax even able to be applied? At least explain that part.
> 
> There's no reason for him not to be multiversal either because he's able to create "countless worlds".


because it`s hax. and 3D stuff is kinda vague because normal human beings were able to travel there
you`ll have to wait for more information


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> So about every thread ever?



Nah Magi gets the special exemption because they like it so it doesn't have to prove itself. That's totally *legit* right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

speaking of Magi 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sinbad is back B!tches


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> Anyway, if people are going to claim Ugo is multiversal, so is everyone and their mother in Saint Seiya.


thier Mother (gaia) is legit Multiversal tho


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't really get that argument. How is his hax supposed to work on a higher dimensional being? He's less than a line on a piece of paper compared to a normal person when it comes to fighting Yugo who exists above 3rd dimension and the dimension of physics above that in the dimension of spirit/rukh. How is that hax even able to be applied? At least explain that part.
> 
> There's no reason for him not to be multiversal either because he's able to create "countless worlds".



You are wandering into VS. Battle territory here.

Gonna need explicit examples of this happening in-verse before it can even be remotely suggested as something that applies in a cross-fictional match.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> I suspect Akira to come in here with some roundabout reason as to wh
> 
> 
> You are wandering into VS. Battle territory here.


I'm just explaining how the series itself works. It has to do with this one particular series and is not anything like VSbattles nonsensical attempt at a catch all system.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

Keep forgetting this new system has that auto draft nonsense.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> You are wandering into VS. Battle territory here.
> 
> Gonna need explicit examples of this happening in-verse before it can even be remotely suggested as something that applies in a cross-fictional match.



Not too mention that it doesn't matter if a character can create or destroy multiple universes, the big issue is the physical proof that can do that in tandem not individually and we're shown that proof so that's valid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> Not too mention that it doesn't matter if a character can create or destroy multiple universes, the big issue is the physical proof that can do that in tandem not individually and we're shown that proof so that's valid.



Pretty much. yeah.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> Its used as a poetic metaphor, that's what it is that simply. He contradicts his statement by using it as a comparison in the next line, so again that's where it stands..


Look, this is gonna be the last time I'm gonna say this since you seem to be very special here since you're one of the very few people you cannot accept that it was a speed feat. And since you cannot understand reason through that Saint Seiya warped brain of yours. People have been providing proof of this on the thread every once in a while, while yours is just twisted logic in favor of Sainy Seiya wank.

*It's not a poethic metaphor*. Ugo just has very acute senses to the point where David and Arba could never sneak up to him.

THE END.

AND STAY SALTY.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

"S-STAY SALTY"

>His post is basically bitching about people not accepting a feat because it's not a speed feat.

Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> *snip*

Reactions: Funny 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

This thread is ass.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 23, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "S-STAY SALTY"
> 
> >His post is basically bitching about people not accepting a feat because it's not a speed feat.
> 
> Lol


IKR, it's like he's trying too hard to wank Saint Seiya.

What a looser

Oh, and as to the Multiversal feat
*Page 8:*

Arba: ….!?

Ugo: According to his wishes, he is creating* THE WORLD(s) with rukhs, universe(s) and lifes ……

*
_*
*
"Hahaha! I finally did it! I have finally become a God! I can repeat everything that exists in my mind, imagination and destruction! If I using this 【Holy Palace】, which allows me not just being able to rule over this small star but also enable me to create an entire new super mega-world/mega-world/mega-universe…!!"


The WORLD, pertains to the/a Universe

_

_*NOT MULTIVERSAL MY ASS*_
*
*


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

dude sounds salty asf 

BTW that last scan is aladine explaining how there are more than one universe/timeline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 23, 2016)

And Saint Seiya succeeds in making yet another one salty.

Glorious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

>With the power of the Holy Palace
>Debunks the Claim of Multiversal Ugo/David

Oh my god I'm dying

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

someone should edit this and put Ugo instead of ikki 
so he can get more salt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blocky (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome back to Jelly Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> IKR, it's like he's trying too hard to wank Saint Seiya.
> 
> What a looser
> 
> ...



So you just posted evidence torpedoing your side's own claims by showing he needs an external power source and influence to do that shit? Good job, Thor 2.0.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 23, 2016)

That was retarded

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SF latif (Oct 23, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> That was retarded


technically, dude debunked his own argument 
that`s what happens when you don`t know what you`r talking about, i gusse


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, it looks like the SS verse is finally ganging up together to back up their wank.

It's pretty understandable in a debate that the side has their assets with them at hand. In this case, Ugo and his palace.
Thor has his hammer
Seiya characters their armor
etc.

Now feel the salt wankers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 23, 2016)

Welp...

Debunked, I guess. e.e

So, does this keep Ugo in the same parameter or drops drastically? I'm starting to think it might be the latter now.



creyzi4zb12 said:


> Well, it looks like the SS verse is finally ganging up together to back up their wank.
> 
> It's pretty understandable in a debate that the side has their assets with them at hand. In this case, Ugo and his palace.
> Thor has his hammer
> ...



What? Sorry, but this sounds more like the only wanker here is you, actually... for Magi.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Well, it looks like the SS verse is finally ganging up together to back up their wank.
> 
> It's pretty understandable in a debate that the side has their assets with them at hand. In this case, Ugo and *his palace*.
> Thor has his hammer
> ...



That's a pretty big standard equipment. He must have Squall tier pants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey Keo, I can beat up Cap

But only if I drug myself to high heaven

But don't worry that's standard equipment for me even though it's situational as fuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 23, 2016)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> Welp...
> 
> Debunked, I guess. e.e
> 
> ...


It depends if Seiya verse wankers is not salty enough to change the rules and have Ugo not use his Palace to make the debate unfair.

================

_
_

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 5


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >With the power of the Holy Palace
> >Debunks the Claim of Multiversal Ugo/*David*
> 
> Oh my god I'm dying




Nobody claimed that David was multiversal though...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

The only one that's salty here is you considering all you're doing is tossing around ad hominems and calling people salty when it's the magi side that's been dishonest since the very beginning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> Not following what your saying, this is some Xelloss tier stuff. Anyway, if people are going to claim Ugo is multiversal, so is everyone and their mother in Saint Seiya


I'm not saying he is multiversal 
Literally pick a single commentary I did about multiversal Ugo 
I will wait.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Well, it looks like the SS verse is finally ganging up together to back up their wank.
> 
> It's pretty understandable in a debate that the side has their assets with them at hand. In this case, Ugo and his palace.
> Thor has his hammer
> ...


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I'm not saying he is multiversal
> Literally pick a single commentary I did about multiversal Ugo
> I will wait.



Where in my quote did I say (You) said that he was multiversal? lol.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> That's a pretty big standard equipment. He must have Squall tier pants.



The legend of Squall Pants returns.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Well, it looks like the SS verse is finally ganging up together to back up their wank.
> 
> It's pretty understandable in a debate that the side has their assets with them at hand. In this case, Ugo and his palace.
> Thor has his hammer
> ...


Finally? You say that like this is a new thing.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Hey Keo, I can beat up Cap
> 
> But only if I drug myself to high heaven
> 
> But don't worry that's standard equipment for me even though it's situational as fuck



Haha yeah.

Hell, crey would be enough, as he's already apparently on some good drugs.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Finally? You say that like this is a new thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Finally? You say that like this is a new thing.



Its not working dude, its really not.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> The legend of Squall Pants returns.



What if OP doesn't allow Squall Pants for Ugo? Does he get his palace?

 Be hard to carry that thing otherwise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> What if OP doesn't allow Squall Pants for Ugo? Does he get his palace?
> 
> Be hard to carry that thing otherwise.



Squall Pants is what makes it all multiversal to begin with. Without it, he might as well be a hobo Tidus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> Where in my quote did I say (You) said that he was multiversal? lol.


The part you quoted me with it ?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 23, 2016)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> Welp...
> 
> Debunked, I guess. e.e
> 
> So, does this keep Ugo in the same parameter or drops drastically? I'm starting to think it might be the latter now.



The Sacred Palace was actually created by Ugo though, David is the one who needed it to achieve Godhood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh wait I get what you mean 
My bad I guess


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> Squall Pants is what makes it all multiversal to begin with. Without it, he might as well be a hobo Tidus.



Ah, so the mystery of why people thought Ugo was multiversal is solved. It's an honest mistake that anyone could make.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> The part you quoted me with it ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2016)

Squall's pants are a very desirable power source

I can't blame ugo for wanting them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2016)

Fang said:


> Squall Pants is what makes it all multiversal to begin with. Without it, he might as well be a hobo Tidus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 23, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> The Sacred Palace was actually created by Ugo though, David is the one who needed it to achieve Godhood.


Yeah
bad news for the SS side

Oh look, Ugo is multiversal. We should shift our goalposts to David then to make it look like Magi is weak.

Reactions: Dislike 8


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 24, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Finally? You say that like this is a new thing.



I don't think you'd be in the position to bait and troll people for liking any series given you spazzed out over Fang criticizing Pokemon a few months ago. Just Saiyan as a fellow Pokemon fan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> I don't think you'd be in the position to bait and troll people for liking any series given you spazzed out over Fang criticizing Pokemon a few months ago. Just Saiyan as a fellow Pokemon fan.



And you have a megadimension neptunia avatar.

You can't judge anybody as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 24, 2016)

Mederpa Box is your favorite series so you can't really criticize Ampchu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> And you have a megadimension neptunia avatar.
> 
> You can't judge anybody as well.



Freddie, pls. Did Ajimu's vaginal juice damaged your brain once again or something? I'm not even pointing out anything about quality of series, you ponce, I'm pointing out that someone has no right to troll and make fun of other people for liking a series if they're going to spaz out over criticism towards a series they like themselves. Kinda like you and Maderpa Box as a matter of fact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 24, 2016)

I am really liking the buttons below the "quote"/"reply" ones.

Good job mods!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 24, 2016)

Boomy said:


> True that. We know that this hierarchy is endless according to Ugo and that there are multiple "hyperspaces".
> 
> 
> Ugo probably stands at the very top, so time difference should be enormous.
> .



*whistle* I'm surprised I missed that when I read the chapter.  I guess that Ugo able to comprehend Alibaba's whereabouts given the amount of time he had to study those hyperspaces, and was able to re-direct Judar there, showing the new ability to re-write Strength Magic, the same Magic that was effective against Ill Ilah.

So Ugo is definitely up there in the hierarchy of power.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> And you have a megadimension neptunia avatar.
> 
> You can't judge anybody as well.


What does his avatar have to do with all this topic again? :|

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 24, 2016)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> What does his avatar have to do with all this topic again?



Probably Freddie trying to get "revenge" on me for pointing out he had a nude Ajimu set for attacking me over my like for Haruhi, which prompted him to change his set immediately out of defeat a few years ago.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jackk (Oct 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8 | Winner 7 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Stop that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 24, 2016)

holy shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sablés (Oct 24, 2016)

Its a damn nice edit, u gotta admit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't know if people understand the gravity of the situation but, the fact that Ugo was the one who created the Sacred Palace means that removing said Palace on his equipment doesn't make him less of a multiversal.

Ugo created the Sacred Palace
Sacred Palace created multiple universes
Ugo is Multiversal even without the Sacred Palace

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 8


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2016)

Jackk for OBD member of the year

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2016)

"Gravity of the situation"

The hell, are we heading for war or something? You're taking this shit way too serious.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Kurou (Oct 24, 2016)

His moms the only thing with gravity here

Reactions: Funny 6 | Friendly 1


----------



## Thentavius (Oct 24, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I don't know if people understand the gravity of the situation but, the fact that Ugo was the one who created the Sacred Palace means that removing said Palace on his equipment doesn't make him less of a multiversal.
> 
> Ugo created the Sacred Palace
> Sacred Palace created multiple universes
> Ugo is Multiversal even without the Sacred Palace



So, anyone want to take a helmet and run to the Mexican border? Apparently it's war up in this bitch.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 24, 2016)

So, can someone clarify how strong Zeus, Typhon, Gaia and all the Olympians are in the series?

This is because I have heard that Ugo (in the Holy Palace) is vastly stronger than Il Ilah who is governing several space-time continuums, who is much bigger than a universe. This was shown in the recent chapters of Magi I believe.  

So, if Zeus, Typhon, and Gaia are not multi-universal, well they're kinda screwed for the time being.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 24, 2016)

It's fascinating how two chapters of a previous city level verse calls in all the SS supporters to defend their verse with her body against all odds

Regarding the Thread: by the standard of the SS supporters, how many characters defeat him? A list would be neat 

And by the standard of the Magi supporters the same would be even neater

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 24, 2016)

The damage control in this thread is real

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 5


----------



## Thentavius (Oct 24, 2016)

I honestly think it'd be easier to list who Ugo gets trashed by instead.



Akira1993 said:


> The damage control in this thread is real



All I'm seeing is a pair of idiots beating themselves off to Ugo's abs. :|

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shinkasier (Oct 24, 2016)

Saint seiya brings the salt out of people.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> And you have a megadimension neptunia avatar.
> 
> You can't judge anybody as well.



You have that crappy walking plot device Ajimu as your waifu, so you aren't in any position to judge Amps.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## marks3684 (Oct 24, 2016)

Btw, last i remembered, didn't you claim you were over Ajimu years ago?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## neoacacia (Oct 24, 2016)

Probably stops at one of the titans.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Countless Insect (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh great, who let the retard out of his hole?

And just what is this shit about Ugo being a universal even though everything else in Magi can barely turn the desert they're on into glass?

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 24, 2016)

Countless Insect said:


> Oh great, who let the retard out of his hole?
> 
> And just what is this shit about Ugo being a universal even though everything else in Magi can barely turn the desert they're on into glass?


, u will find out why by just checking the latest chapter (or the previous one, dnt really know the exact number), they went from city level to universal+.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Oct 24, 2016)

This thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blocky (Oct 24, 2016)

Popcorn is really great for this thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> , u will find out why by just checking the latest chapter (or the previous one, dnt really know the exact number), they went from city level to universal+.



To be fair it was already universal every since Ilah was introduced in the Solomon arc. This newest arc simply made the grand scale of the Magiverse much more bigger than we expected.


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> So, can someone clarify how strong Zeus, Typhon, Gaia and all the Olympians are in the series?



Zeus has the power to seal all the Titans including Cronos/Kronos with his lightning and was the one who defeated the King of the Titans. Typhoon was a threat to everything created by Gaia until he was defeated and sealed the first time by Zeus after the Titanomachy ended. And Gaia is the mother of all Gods as well as being the wife of Uranus, one of the four Primordial Gods. He was strong enough that he defeated all of the Titans except Cronos/Kronos, and Gaia had to hide him and give him his Soma, Megas Drapion, for him to defeat Uranus and free the rest of the Titans.

Pontus is Uranus' brother, another Primordial God whose above the Titans sans Cronos/Kronos and potentially full power Coeus and Hyperion. He was feeding the cosmos and dunamis of the dying Titans who were nerfed and still 1-sealed in power against the Gold Saints as they faced them to Gaia to restore her power.

Zeus has never showed up formally other then being the big G in anything. Apollo rebooted the entire universe and time in Heaven's Chapter Overture, which was a canon sequel to the main story after the events of the Hades Chapter in the manga with a casual hand wave and he took a punch from a Seiya amped on Cosmos that likely was equal if not superior to him with his God Cloth when he faced Hades without any injury and wasn't even wearing his Kamui. Artemis seems on par with Athena, Hades is well above both those two and Poseidon because he lost his original body in his last Holy War with Athena and the Saints. Rest of the Olympians are unknown and the Twin Gods don't count as proper Olympians.

Ares is namedropped. Hera is namedropped and so on but none of them show up.



> So, if Zeus, Typhon, and Gaia are not multi-universal, well they're kinda screwed for the time being.



Ugo has never displayed the ability to create or destroy multiple universes at the same time, so he is not multiversal. On top of that, dupe kun just shot his own argument down by posting him needing the palace to do that shit.

Add to that, Cronos/Kronos with his Megas Drapion absorbed was destroying all of time in the past, present, and future and G - Assassin shows Saint Seiya now does have an infinite multiverse (parallel worlds are described as "endless and uncountable", and we have a confirmed multiversal with his antics at the end of Episode G.

And no, regardless of even that, several Gods have created universes and multi-layered dimensions bigger then the real universe and that's still beyond anything Magi has shown. Because as we said before, if that's used to claim Ugo is multiversal, then so to are simple lower tier characters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 24, 2016)

So you're saying a Universe+ feat is better than another Universe+ feat.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 24, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> So you're saying a Universe+ feat is better than another Universe+ feat.



Not like that sounds really outlandish when you really think about it. You don't need to be wall level to defeat a group of peak humans. Our powerscaling works on that reasoning too.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 24, 2016)

It's not that I don't think Saint Seiya wins, it's just that it sounded like he said they do it through superior DC.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Fang said:


> On top of that, dupe kun just shot his own argument down by posting him needing the palace to do that shit.



No. Ugo became one with the Great Flow/Rukh and created the Sacred Palace dimension. In Magi regular humans can use an energy created from Rukh called  "Magoi" which they are all born with. However they can only control the Rukh inside of their body, but in a Magi's case they can control the Rukh outside of their  bodies as well, with the only downside being stamina loss. The Sacred Palace existed as a way for a person to control God/Ilah's Rukh directly and create new worlds as they pleased, which is only possible once you become Guardian of the palace. 

In the lastest chapters David returned and used Sinbad & Arba to gain entrance to the palace, afterwards he fused with Ilah, took control of the Sacred Palace from Ugo and became it's Guardian, able to create an infinite world as he wished. However what he didn't know was that Ugo manipulated the hierarchy of the world and placed himself above God/Ilah, which means even without the Sacred Palace Ugo still has more power than God.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

So i repeat, Ugo *DOES NOT* need the Sacred Palace to preform any of his feats.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2016)

Like that non-existent speed feat


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like that non-existent speed feat



Or your irrelevant comment


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> *snip*.



I'm not reading any of this shit and others who read Magi aren't buying it either so I don't know why you'd quote me because there no consensus going for it. That simple.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Fang said:


> I'm not reading any of this shit



Which is why you don't know what the hell you are talking about. I quoted you because you was the last person to still make that remark even after i said pages ago that he didn't need the Palace.


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Which is why you don't know what the hell you are talking about. I quoted you because you was the last person to still make that remark even after i said pages ago that he didn't need the Palace.



I know what I'm talking about when someone posts scans contradicting their argument and the only three people pushing the same pedantic obstinate shit is you, the dupe, and Musubi. You're just beating the dead horse here in vain. Just like the nonsense with "infinite speed" and time dilation bullshit trying to be passed as some ad hoc speed feat when all there is statement and nothing else besides a metaphor being used for it.

Cry more, I don't care end result is no one is buying it.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Or your irrelevant comment

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Fang said:


> I know what I'm talking about when someone posts scans contradicting their argument and the only three people pushing the same pedantic obstinate shit is you, the dupe, and Musubi. You're just beating the dead horse here in vain. Just like the nonsense with "infinite speed" and time dilation bullshit trying to be passed as some ad hoc speed feat when all there is statement and nothing else besides a metaphor being used for it.
> 
> Cry more, I don't care end result is no one is buying it.



Crazy posted a scan of David saying he needed to reach the Palace and use Ilah to create a world.  Care to show me where Ugo stated the same? Don't even try to shift the goalpost by bringing up the speed argument as well, as we aren't talking talking about that at the moment.

But considering your lack of knowledge in this subject i wouldn't be surprised if you thought that Elder David and Ugo were the same person.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Crazy posted a scan of David saying he needed to reach the Palace and use Ilah to create a world.  Care to show me where Ugo stated the same?
> 
> But considering your lack of knowledge in this subject i wouldn't be surprised if you thought that Elder David and Ugo were the same person.



Neat so both a non sequitur and another attempt at poisoning the well on something I never claimed to be an expert on. You sound mad, kiddo.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Fang said:


> "lol u mad"



Go away Fang and please come back when you actually get an argument.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Go away Fang and please come back when you actually get an argument.



Nah, don't think so. Already gave plenty of reasons for why the Ugo bullshit isn't flying. No one's buying the bullshit your trying to spout off with though, including most of the people who read Magi; Rob, CD, and so on. Stay salty.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Fang said:


> Already gave plenty of reasons for why the Ugo bullshit isn't flying.



Care to point them out? Because you didn't say shit except "poetic metaphor" in regards to the Ugo time statement which if you actually read the manga you would know how stupid that sounds.

But we aren't even talking about that. Please, point out to me where it was stated that Ugo needs the Sacred Palace? Ask Rob for help if you need to. To be honest i would much rather discuss this with them because you aren't adding anything to this thread.


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Care to point them out?



Care to be less blind? Or is the repeat of the same dumb shit where you said I butted into the thread when I was here in the match before you ever posted? Which one, strawman kun?



> Because you didn't say shit except "poetic metaphor" in regards to the Ugo time statement which if you actually read the manga you would know how stupid that sounds.



Nah, don't think so. "Like" is a pretty operative word, you would know that if you actually went to college. Or hell, took grammar in middle school. Fun times. Also in regards to what "you" said? No one cares, that's why no one here is buying it given your credibility (which is barely anything) and the only other person parroting it is dupe kun.



> But we aren't even talking about that. Please, point out to me where it was stated that Ugo needs the Sacred Palace? Ask Rob for help if you need to. To be honest i would much rather discuss this with them because you aren't adding anything to this thread.



Please keep making strawman arguments coherent, friend. Then again I don't know why I'm even replying to you since you're an admitted shitposter anyway who gets off to being dumb like this.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

Fang said:


> Care to be less blind? Or is the repeat of the same dumb shit where you said I butted into the thread when I was here in the match before you ever posted? Which one, strawman kun?



Fang. I asked you twice already, now im asking you a third time. Post some proof to back up your claim or shut the fuck up.



> Nah, don't think so. "Like" is a pretty operative word, you would know that if you actually went to college. Or hell, took grammar in middle school. Fun times.



Personal attacks now? Ok then.




> Please keep making strawman arguments. Then again I don't know why I'm even replying to you since you're an admitted shitposter anyway.



And yet another personal attack. Cute.

Fang, i already made my response as to why Ugo needing the Sacred Palace is bullshit and only applies to David, you know the one who MADE the statement to begin with.  it's up to you to debunk it. This is how this whole thing goes.

If you don't have a response then just stop

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Care to point them out? Because you didn't say shit except "poetic metaphor" in regards to the Ugo time statement which if you actually read the manga you would know how stupid that sounds.
> 
> But we aren't even talking about that. Please, point out to me where it was stated that Ugo needs the Sacred Palace? Ask Rob for help if you need to. To be honest i would much rather discuss this with them because you aren't adding anything to this thread.


I understand the confusion, guy probably never read it well.

My post says something about David needing the Palace to create a Universe.
Somehow Fang interpreted it as Ugo needing the Palace to create a Universe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Fang. I asked you twice already, now im asking you a third time. Post some proof to back up your claim or shut the fuck up.



I don't have a burden of proof, you do. Try again.



> Personal attacks now? Ok then.



What personal attack? There is none. I said if you went to even middle school and took grammar you know its a metaphor and there's no feat, so the time argument is already thrown out and everyone else has moved on. As many people have pointed out time and time again in the thread.



> And yet another personal attack. Cute.



Not a personal attack. But we can certainly call on other posters testimonials and your little meltdown in the Ajimuu thread from a few months ago if you want to go that way. Because you have a history of it.



> Fang, i already made my response as to why Ugo needing the Sacred Palace is bullshit and only applies to David, you know the one who MADE the statement to begin with.  it's up to you to debunk it. This is how this whole thing goes.



That's not how it works. And so far I don't see anyone accepting it except you and the burden would be on you. You made a claim, dupe kun made a claim, dupe kun sniped his own argument, and then you said it doesn't work that way because ultimately "because" (YOU) said so.

Nah, not seeing a validation there.



> If you don't have a response then just stop



Nah, I've given plenty of responses before and will continue to do so. But I'll split the difference and add you with Tonathan on my ignore list.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

What claim? I made a statement. A Manga fact using the series mechanics of Rukh & Magoi. I even went back and read some of the Solomon flashback arc to confirm said fact that David was stealing power from Ilah (i can even post a scan if you want), and saw the scan Crazy posted where the statement was made by David to attempt to use the Sacred Palace to gain God's power, and responded how it has nothing to do with Ugo since he placed himself above God and David even when he was in control of the Palace.

You are just refusing to read my post while asking for more proof. Without giving any rebuttals of your own that don't attack me directly or claim that i'm using fallacies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I understand the confusion, guy probably never read it well.
> 
> My post says something about David needing the Palace to create a Universe.
> Somehow Fang interpreted it as Ugo needing the Palace to create a Universe.



Hard to misinterpret this



creyzi4zb12 said:


> Well, it looks like the SS verse is finally ganging up together to back up their wank.
> 
> It's pretty understandable in a debate that the side has their assets with them at hand.* In this case, Ugo and his palace*.
> Thor has his hammer
> ...



You really need to stop posting.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 24, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Well, it looks like the SS verse is finally ganging up together to back up their wank.
> 
> It's pretty understandable in a debate that the side has their assets with them at hand. In this case, Ugo and his palace.
> Thor has his hammer
> ...



>Doesn't even know shit about the verse he is defending
>Calls other people wankers

I'm starting to hate you.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 24, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Hard to misinterpret this
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to stop posting.



I understand your confusion, I made a mistake on that post.
That second post was before I knew Ugo created the Palace. You can call it a mistake if you want. I thought the Sacred Palace was some kind of natural phenomenon (that was always there)
If that was the case, I had to admit that Ugo needed the Sacred Palace to create universes since that was what the scan was saying (or at least I thought it was/turns out it was actually David if you read to it properly)..............

But *that was until* FreddyMercury said "Ugo created the Palace"...which I failed to take into account, which also helps my case.

If Ugo created the Palace, which creates multiverses. Then this means Ugo doesn't need said Palace to be multiversal....since he was the one who created it in the first place.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 7


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm sure somewhere in that post is my lack of care.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> If Ugo created the Palace, which creates multiverses. Then this means Ugo doesn't need said Palace to be multiversal....since he was the one who created it in the first place.


Bulma created a time machine therefore she can travel in time without it.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 24, 2016)

That's true if you're talking about machines. But if he created it in one go using magic, he should be able to perform the same things himself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> That's true if you're talking about machines. But if he created it in one go using magic, he should be able to perform the same things himself.


Too bad it isn't his power. Planetary ++ at best.
I'd suggest you all go back and read back through the plot instead of hyping things up.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 25, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >Doesn't even know shit about the verse he is defending
> >Calls other people wankers
> 
> I'm starting to hate you.


Why did he rate your post "agree"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 25, 2016)

My god Freddy is rekting fang

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _What I mean_ 















Or as good old Marvel would put it.

All it is a lower order place.





Case in point here is the original magi world we are actually dealing with and its power source that was imparted.
That and the fact the word World is used a billion times or so everywhere.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bitethedust (Oct 25, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Why did he rate your post "agree"



The thread has taken a surprisingly dark turn as the OBD dives into the mind of the weak.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 25, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Case in point here is the original magi world we are actually dealing with and its power source that was imparted.
> That and the fact the word World is used a billion times or so everywhere.


You have a similar interpretation to Sinbad on what "A World" is.

Alladin corrects Sinbad on what the manga means by "A World"... (hint it's not a planet or a star)
He also mentions that there are all sorts of parallel universe
Pretty sure I gave the scan on page 6.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Countless Insect (Oct 25, 2016)

Uh yeah, I don't fucking see anything that states that anyone in Magi is a universal. If anything it's more like they're attempting to recreate the goddamn planet.

Until I see some proof that the universe itself is also being affected, I.E time and reality itself getting an aneurysm like what Stairway to Heaven did in JJBA or when constellations and other celestial bodies begin to change before the eyes of mortal characters; I'm going to assume that Freddy and the Retard's claims are hyperbolic bullshit.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SF latif (Oct 25, 2016)

we`ve showen Il Ilah creating an entire universe tho, and his size is much bigger. also Aladdin had already explained by "world" they mean "universe" and not "planet" or "star"

so yea. universal+ magi is definite with potentiall multiverse deities

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 25, 2016)

Countless Insect said:


> Uh yeah, I don't fucking see anything that states that anyone in Magi is a universal. If anything it's more like they're attempting to recreate the goddamn planet.
> 
> Until I see some proof that the universe itself is also being affected, I.E time and reality itself getting an aneurysm like what Stairway to Heaven did in JJBA or when constellations and other celestial bodies begin to change before the eyes of mortal characters; I'm going to assume that Freddy and the Retard's claims are hyperbolic bullshit.



Or you can you know, read the lastest chapters?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## howdy01 (Oct 25, 2016)

Countless Insect said:


> Uh yeah, I don't fucking see anything that states that anyone in Magi is a universal. If anything it's more like they're attempting to recreate the goddamn planet.
> 
> Until I see some proof that the universe itself is also being affected, I.E time and reality itself getting an aneurysm like what Stairway to Heaven did in JJBA or when constellations and other celestial bodies begin to change before the eyes of mortal characters; I'm going to assume that Freddy and the Retard's claims are hyperbolic bullshit.


the new akira?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 25, 2016)

from city to multiversal to planet. all in one discussion

this thread has it all

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2016)

SF latif said:


> we`ve showen Il Ilah creating an entire universe tho,
> s


It's a lower order universe. A microcosmic universe of sorts. Clearly not the world of magi or anything like that.
Il llah has no real power because it was stolen, the best showing in the manga is still from Solomon.


> and his size is much bigger. also Aladdin had already explained by "world" they mean "universe" and not "planet" or "star"


Doesn't matter what Aladdin explains until it's properly shown. Origin story shows it only being a planet, even ugu is only concentrated on the two planets.
The order of things was switched around within that level as he explained, he took power away, all he did.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 25, 2016)

>Claims Solomon has the best feat when sealing Ilah alone killed him

UR Please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Countless Insect (Oct 25, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Or you can you know, read the lastest chapters?


Kinda impressive, but unlike some of the hype I've heard from SS high tiers; not nearly enough. Also, what makes him immune to the likes of Virgo's reality-warping illusions?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >Claims Solomon has the best feat when sealing Ilah alone killed him
> 
> UR Please


>Solomon is shown to still have a body after and his spirit/will is still alive.
Freddie pls


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 25, 2016)

>Reading this thread



stupid is infectious

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 25, 2016)

Countless Insect said:


> Kinda impressive, but unlike some of the hype I've heard from SS high tiers; not nearly enough. Also, what makes him immune to the likes of Virgo's reality-warping illusions?



Nothing. He even fell for Sinbad's illusion of Solomon because he is mentally unstable after being inside the Palace for so long.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 25, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's a lower order universe. A microcosmic universe of sorts.


there are higher deities. just like there are higher dimenions for example: 


The sphere is an universe (lower dimension - small spheres in Bigger sphere) and a Higher dimension (bigger sphere) is containing the universe - lower dimension. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Clearly not the world of magi or anything like that.
> Il llah has no real power because it was stolen, the best showing in the manga is still from Solomon


what are you even talking about? Solomon died trying to seal Ill llah away. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Doesn't matter what Aladdin explains until it's properly shown. Origin story shows it only being a planet, even ugu is only concentrated on the two planets.
> The order of things was switched around within that level as he explained, he took power away, all he did.


so basically, what you`r doing is ignore the context in order to fit you`r argument? despite we`r being showen on panels visually Ill llah creating his own universe (- lower dimension), and aladdin explaining how higher dimensions and multiverse exists? i gotcha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Oct 25, 2016)

This thread still going?
Let's see if it can make it to at least 15 pages I got my popcorn ready this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 25, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >Solomon is shown to still have a body after and his spirit/will is still alive.
> Freddie pls


Solomon became a catatonic goon and nearly soulless shell of human being after sealing illah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Countless Insect (Oct 26, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Nothing. He even fell for Sinbad's illusion of Solomon because he is mentally unstable after being inside the Palace for so long.


So Virgo turns him into a vegetable then.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 26, 2016)

Jesus fuck what the hell has happened in Magi for there to even be a debate.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 26, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Jesus fuck what the hell has happened in Magi for there to even be a debate.


Foreshadowing coming to the forefront.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 26, 2016)

I dreaded this the moment the multiverse stuff started happening with Solomon's flashback

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Solomon became a catatonic goon and nearly soulless shell of human being after sealing illah


>Not seeing scan of solomon still being there with the planet when it was just posted.
>Thinking death has the same meaning when you're throwing around words like multiversal around.

>Not thinking that Solomon fucking Illah up back then had nothing to do with Ugu doing what he's able to do to a comparably depowered Illah.
>Saying that Ugu can do shit out of the palace with next to no proof besides conjecture from a few words


Oh wait next chapter happened.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2016)

>even before Cronos absorbed Megas Drapion he was already capable of casually generating multiple universes at the same time

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SF latif (Oct 26, 2016)

Fang said:


> >even before Cronos absorbed Megas Drapion he was already capable of casually generating multiple universes at the same time


wait forreal? that makes per megas drapion cronus multiverse right?
and people think Ugo has a chance smhlol

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2016)

SF latif said:


> wait forreal? that makes per megas drapion cronus multiverse right?
> and people think Ugo has a chance smhlol



Yes I checked with Rob, he was generating three guardian universes instead of one like the other Titans could even before he absorbed Megas Drapion. You know how Iapetos, Kreios, Coeus, and Hyperion all made their Melas Planetes that made their private universes? Cronos has three of them instead of one.

Reactions: Informative 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## SF latif (Oct 26, 2016)

iirc thier private universes were all stated to be infinite 

multiverse cronus confirmed again

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SF latif (Oct 26, 2016)

let`s see if Ugo has something on that level 

oh wait he doesn`t

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2016)

>Ugo getting genjutsu'd by David like a scrub
>Shaka is basically judge and jury on illusions

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 26, 2016)

Fang said:


> Yes I checked with Rob, he was generating three guardian universes instead of one like the other Titans could even before he absorbed Megas Drapion. You know how Iapetos, Kreios, Coeus, and Hyperion all made their Melas Planetes that made their private universes? Cronos has three of them instead of one.


Is this three-sealed Cronos?

Haven't gotten that far ahead in Ep.G yet because of the lack of English TLs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2016)

SF latif said:


> iirc thier private universes were all stated to be infinite
> 
> multiverse cronus confirmed again



Were they? I mean their universes after all and the Titans were still under the mind seal but what do you mean by infinite?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Ugo getting genjutsu'd by David like a scrub
> >Shaka is basically judge and jury on illusions



Saga and Kanon are also REALLY good at illusions.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> Is this three-sealed Cronos?
> 
> Haven't gotten that far ahead in Ep.G yet because of the lack of English TLs.



Nope this is Cronos without any seals, with his body back and possessing his Megas Drapion at the very end of Episode G in the final fight. But this is welllllllllll before he ever drapped Megas Drapion. He can also turn the universes into literal embodiments as familiars; one which was basically doing shit like completely being immune to any and all physical damage from Leo Aiolia who was bolstered by Shaka's Cosmos and possessing both Coeus and Hyperion dunamis powers.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 26, 2016)

Fang said:


> Nope this is Cronos without any seals, with his body back and possessing his Megas Drapion at the very end of Episode G in the final fight. But this is welllllllllll before he ever drapped Megas Drapion. He can also turn the universes into literal embodiments as familiars; one which was basically doing shit like completely being immune to any and all physical damage from Leo Aiolia who was bolstered by Shaka's Cosmos and possessing both Coeus and Hyperion dunamis powers.


Oh.

Alright. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 26, 2016)

Fang said:


> Were they? I mean their universes after all and the Titans were still under the mind seal but what do you mean by infinite?


i mean expand infinitly

Meaning: 

"The supreme power that makes the universe expand infinitely. This is the source of the power of we Gods. The Cosmos that that is only allowed to be held by the Gods of destruction. Eskatos Dunamis."


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 26, 2016)

Aldebaran fucking punched away a dunamis empowered blast from one of Cronos' Guardian Planets


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 26, 2016)

Off topic, but what exactly is the scale of creating/destroying  a "Infinite Universe" in terms of the OBD power structure.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 26, 2016)

Universal. Forgot to add the +


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 26, 2016)

Episode G? Seriously? 
That thing's not even official canon. Only wankers want it to be.

I mean, way to go in trying to take advantage of it not being English. 
_Wanker: Coz nobody can see through our shit when nobody understands shit that they're saying_

I'm outta here.

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## RavenSupreme (Oct 26, 2016)

both sides bringing in dem shaky feats and interpretations

lovin it

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shinkasier (Oct 26, 2016)

"I dun like it,so it doesn't happen."

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 26, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Episode G? Seriously?
> That thing's not even official canon. Only wankers want it to be.
> 
> I mean, way to go in trying to take advantage of it not being English.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 26, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Episode G? Seriously?
> That thing's not even official canon. Only wankers want it to be.
> 
> I mean, way to go in trying to take advantage of it not being English.
> ...






A little research goes a long way.

Especially since AnimeLand conducted an interview and Kurumada said that he's supervising Okada while he was working on Episode G in order to make sure that the manga didn't stray from the original series.

Toplel at Episode G being non-canon. Until otherwise said so in the future, it's an official prequel to the Classic series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 26, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> A little research goes a long way.
> 
> Especially since AnimeLand conducted an interview and Kurumada said that he's supervising Okada while he was working on Episode G in order to make sure that the manga didn't stray from the original series.
> 
> Toplel at Episode G being non-canon. Until otherwise said so in the future, it's an official prequel to the Classic series.


I know if you read what I posted lol
" Not quite you said he only supervised it just as he has for the anime or lost canvas for that matter yet they weren't presented as episode G was.They had "original creator" or so masami kuramada and the rest the ones truly involved in the production of whatever spin off it may be the fact that episode G had only credited Okada for the art and kuramada for its whole draft is a clear indication of its standing amongst others.Also iirc *he stated that Okada was free to write it as he wanted and that it would serve as a prequel for his manga as well.*So yeah that sums it up as far as I'm concerned and Akito shonen says the same thing if I'm not mistaken. — Preceding  comment added by  () 01:35, 26 December 2015 (UTC) "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 26, 2016)

I am neutral because that dude's article seems convincing and shit at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Episode G? Seriously?
> That thing's not even official canon. Only wankers want it to be.
> 
> I mean, way to go in trying to take advantage of it not being English.
> ...



Why you mad doggie? Number 1. It is canon because Okada has straight up stated repeatedly Kuramada overseas Episode G and Episode G - Assassin while he was writing the story. Number 2, its a fact that Cronos has three guardian "worlds" while the other Titans only each have 1 to themselves, that each generate a universe even before his merger with Megas Drapion. Number 3, no one's buying your bullshit with the disagreement ratings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SF latif (Oct 26, 2016)

"原案は車田正美、作画は岡田芽武。" Which roughly translates to "Original Draft by Masami Kurumada.


so don`t bring that old crap of G being not being canon. it`s canon so get over

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2016)

Akira is Love,Akira is Life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 26, 2016)

Fang said:


> Why you mad doggie? Number 1. It is canon because Okada has straight up stated repeatedly Kuramada overseas Episode G and Episode G - Assassin while he was writing the story. Number 2, its a fact that Cronos has three guardian "worlds" while the other Titans only each have 1 to themselves, that each generate a universe even before his merger with Megas Drapion. Number 3, no one's buying your bullshit with the disagreement ratings.


Not to mention Episode G has contradicted absolutely nothing from the original manga and even has some call forwards to it.

The lack of glaring contradictions is pretty much a testament to Kurumada's role of overseeing Episode G.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 26, 2016)

>People claiming Solomon has better feats than Ugo when Ugo casually preformed a feat that killed Solomon.
>People claiming Episode G isn't canon when it was approved and overseen by the creator of SS himself.

Wow this thread is literally getting dumber by the second. Lock please.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MaxMaster (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is a straight up debunking of all of this Saint Seiya wank you guys are pulling off with facts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 26, 2016)

If by facts you mean "gratuitous amounts of downplaying and straight up bullshit that VectorPrime was peddling"

then sure, you've got facts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 26, 2016)

2 months until the new year and i already got my vote for worst thread of 2016.



MaxMaster said:


> Here is a straight up debunking of all of this Saint Seiya wank you guys are pulling off with facts.



Shouldn't the fact that even vsbattles wiki don't buy his bullshit should give you a hint of the credibility of that post...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MaxMaster (Oct 26, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> If by facts you mean "gratuitous amounts of downplaying and straight up bullshit that VectorPrime was peddling"
> 
> then sure, you've got facts.


You have yet to provide evidence that downplaying was taking place in that thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## SF latif (Oct 26, 2016)

MaxMaster said:


> Here is a straight up debunking of all of this Saint Seiya wank you guys are pulling off with facts.


you know you the link ain`t flying, when the forum that was posted in didn`t accept the Bullshit you`r talking about

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 26, 2016)

This thread is overdue for a lock at this point.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------

